# Sarri a Mancini:"Sei un froc..". Mancini:"Razzista". Video.



## admin (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Sarri a Mancini:"Sei un froc..". Mancini:"Razzista". Video.*

Clamorosi sviluppi nella lite tra Mancini e Sarri al termine di Napoli - Inter 0-2. Secondo quanto rivelato da Mancini nel post partita, Sarri gli avrebbe dato del froc..."

Sarri ha replicato dicendo che certe cose devono restare in campo.

Mancini ha replicato così:"Sarri è un razzista. Non può fare questo mestiere. Si deve vergognare".
*
Si continua da qui. Dove trovate anche il VIDEO della rissa in campo *--) http://www.milanworld.net/rissa-man...2-coppa-italia-19-gennaio-2016-a-vt34307.html


----------



## de sica (19 Gennaio 2016)

Per me, al di là che sarri abbia sbagliato, dare tutto questo volto mediatico alla cosa è grave da parte di mancini. Pur di destabilizzare l'ambiente napoli le proveranno di tutte adesso.. tra l'altro mi sembra abbia ammesso che sia gay


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Per me, al di là che sarri abbia sbagliato, dare tutto questo volto mediatico alla cosa è grave da parte di mancini. Pur di destabilizzare l'ambiente napoli le proveranno di tutte adesso.. tra l'altro mi sembra abbia ammesso che sia gay



Ma come ha ammesso di essere Gay


----------



## Principe (19 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini è pessimo veramente , un commediante nato ha reagito proprio da isterico  forse sarri aveva ragione ahaha


----------



## de sica (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ma come ha ammesso di essere Gay



Boh, ha detto "sono orgoglioso di esserlo"


----------



## Hellscream (19 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini ha detto "ma sono contento di esserlo, se essere uomini vuol dire essere così" o qualcosa simile


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

In tutto questo Marasma generale, Allegri se li guarda e se la ride


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Boh, ha detto "sono orgoglioso di esserlo"




P.s grazie della risposta


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ma infatti... Qualche dubbio c'è l avevo pure io..

Hanno troppo culo i cugini questo anno!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Per me, al di là che sarri abbia sbagliato, dare tutto questo volto mediatico alla cosa è grave da parte di mancini. Pur di destabilizzare l'ambiente napoli le proveranno di tutte adesso.. tra l'altro mi sembra abbia ammesso che sia gay



.

Però non sapevo fosse gay, in tal caso Sarri ha sbagliato. Pensavo fosse un insulto senza fondamento.

Comunque è stato sposato.


----------



## de sica (19 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque può darsi che abbia frainteso, però non capisco perché mancini stesse quasi per mettersi a piangere dopo questa offesa


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini ha detto "sono orgoglioso di esserlo, se lui è un uomo". Intendendo ovviamente che Sarri non fosse uomo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Sarri già tempo fa al termine di un Varese - Empoli dopo l'espulsione di Mario Rui uscì dal campo facendo il dito medio ai tifosi del varese e nelle dichiarazioni post partita affermò che "Il calcio sta diventando uno sport per *****, dovrebbe essere uno sport di contatto ma gli arbitri gli danno un'interpretazione omosessuale". Prese 5mila euro di multa e una giornata di squalifica.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mancini ha detto "sono orgoglioso di esserlo, se lui è un uomo". Intendendo ovviamente che Sarri non fosse uomo



Ok, come non detto.



de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque può darsi che abbia frainteso, però non capisco perché mancini stesse quasi per mettersi a piangere dopo questa offesa



Vabbè, ma lo vedi quanto è permaloso ? Non fa testo.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ahhahahaaha Mancini è corso dalla maestra perchè Sarri ha detto la parolaccia con la F...


----------



## Sanji (19 Gennaio 2016)

Sarri non può e non deve permettersi di appellare un altro allenatore in quel modo.

La reazione di Mancini è giusta perché queste cose vanno denunciate e non tenute nascoste.

Meriterebbe una pesante sanzione ma figurati in Italia con un presidente della FIGC come Tavecchio...

Degrado.


----------



## bonvo74 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Sarri non può e non deve permettersi di appellare un altro allenatore in quel modo.
> 
> La reazione di Mancini è giusta perché queste cose vanno denunciate e non tenute nascoste.
> 
> ...



sembra che tavecchio voglia sarri in nazionale dopo quest'uscita


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2016)

Hahahahha  

Ovviamente se la prende perché non lo è .... Se lo fosse si sarebbe fatto una risata


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahahahha
> 
> Ovviamente se la prende perché non lo è .... Se lo fosse si sarebbe fatto una risata



Il Mister (dei) piangina.


----------



## de sica (20 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahahahha
> 
> Ovviamente se la prende perché non lo è .... Se lo fosse si sarebbe fatto una risata



Insomma.. ci mancava poco che piangeva. A me è sembrato parecchio in difficoltà. La gente che reagisce così, certe volte, mi dimostra di essere gay


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ma quale piangere, Mancini è un volpone. Sarri aveva tutta la stampa a favore, adesso avrà tutti contro e probabilmente anche una sostanziosa squalifica


----------



## prebozzio (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nel 2015 non esiste usare la parola gay come offesa.

Rajon Rondo negli USA è stato linciato per averlo detto ad un arbitro.

Se fosse vero, il personaggio Sarri ai miei occhi perderebbe moltissimi punti.


----------



## Sanji (20 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

ammette chiaramente di essere gay raga, io la interpreto cosi


----------



## Aragorn (20 Gennaio 2016)

Non ho capito però perchè gli ha dato del razzista, casomai avrebbe dovuto dargli dell'omofobo. In ogni caso polemica davvero senza senso, chissà quanti insulti volano ogni domenica tra le due panchine.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (20 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini anke in una situazione in cui ha straragione si è reso ridicolo e vigliacco!...giustissimo denunciare l'accaduto...ma fallo nelle sedi opportune! non davanti alle telecamere solo per s****are un collega, passare dalla parte dell'eroe e cercare di estromettere un'avversaria dalla corsa al campionato spostandogli tutta la pressione addosso.!

su sarri stendo un velo pietoso,io lo avevo capito da tempo che fosse una persona ignorante e falsissima che voleva passare come finto umile...!

due omuncoli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2016)

Penso siano più di duemila anni che un uomo da dell'effeminato all'altro.


----------



## Mou (20 Gennaio 2016)

Scusate ma che Mancini sia gay o meno, cosa cambia? L'insulto di Sarri sarebbe più o meno grave a seconda dell'orientamento sessuale di Mancini? Rimango basito.
Sarri ha fatto una uscita infelicissima, punto e basta. Mancini ha fatto bene a indignarsi e a metterlo alla berlina, è un insulto inaccettabile.


----------



## Mou (20 Gennaio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Mancini anke in una situazione in cui ha straragione si è reso ridicolo e vigliacco!...giustissimo denunciare l'accaduto...ma fallo nelle sedi opportune! non davanti alle telecamere solo per s****are un collega, passare dalla parte dell'eroe e cercare di estromettere un'avversaria dalla corsa al campionato spostandogli tutta la pressione addosso.!
> 
> su sarri stendo un velo pietoso,io lo avevo capito da tempo che fosse una persona ignorante e falsissima che voleva passare come finto umile...!
> 
> due omuncoli



Perché mai tenere questo basso profilo? Mancini ha fatto bene a dichiarare davanti alle telecamere che signore è Sarri.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (20 Gennaio 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> Perché mai tenere questo basso profilo? Mancini ha fatto bene a dichiarare davanti alle telecamere che signore è Sarri.



ci sono le sedi opportune x farlo.! vai a deporre in figc! a me è sembrato palese il suo tentativo di cogliere la palla al balzo!


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Gennaio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Mancini anke in una situazione in cui ha straragione si è reso ridicolo e vigliacco!...giustissimo denunciare l'accaduto...ma fallo nelle sedi opportune! non davanti alle telecamere solo per s****are un collega, passare dalla parte dell'eroe e cercare di estromettere un'avversaria dalla corsa al campionato spostandogli tutta la pressione addosso.!
> 
> su sarri stendo un velo pietoso,io lo avevo capito da tempo che fosse una persona ignorante e falsissima che voleva passare come finto umile...!
> 
> due omuncoli


Anche Allegri che pianta la ragazza il giorno del matrimonio mica scherza


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Gennaio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Nel 2015 non esiste usare la parola gay come offesa.
> 
> Rajon Rondo negli USA è stato linciato per averlo detto ad un arbitro.
> 
> Se fosse vero, il personaggio Sarri ai miei occhi perderebbe moltissimi punti.



Certo che è vero, lo ha ammesso... Basta che ti fai un giro sul profilo twitter del Napoli.


----------



## Mou (20 Gennaio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> ci sono le sedi opportune x farlo.! vai a deporre in figc! a me è sembrato palese il suo tentativo di cogliere la palla al balzo!



Aveva appena purgato il Napoli al San Paolo, che motivo aveva di alzare un polverone così a caso?


----------



## Sanji (20 Gennaio 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> Scusate ma che Mancini sia gay o meno, cosa cambia? L'insulto di Sarri sarebbe più o meno grave a seconda dell'orientamento sessuale di Mancini? Rimango basito.
> Sarri ha fatto una uscita infelicissima, punto e basta. Mancini ha fatto bene a indignarsi e a metterlo alla berlina, è un insulto inaccettabile.



!!!!!!


----------



## Juve nel cuore (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Anche Allegri che pianta la ragazza il giorno del matrimonio mica scherza



almeno ha avuto le palle di farlo! comunque non capisco che c'entri Allegri che pianta la ragazza con sto discorso! ( e comunque non considero allegri una persona "tutta d'un pezzo" ,ma sicuramente migliore di molte altre che girano all'interno dell'universo sportivo


----------



## Juve nel cuore (20 Gennaio 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> Aveva appena purgato il Napoli al San Paolo, che motivo aveva di alzare un polverone così a caso?



si solleverà sicuramente un polverone mediatico contro sarri e tutto l'ambiente napoletano(ke già è una piazza che di per sè non regge bene le pressioni!) che probabilmente andrà a danneggiare la squadra partenopea anche nel rendimento in campo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Sarri: "Mancini mi ha detto che sono un vecchio ca**one, mi aspetto venga squalificato anche lui".*


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Gennaio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> almeno ha avuto le palle di farlo! comunque non capisco che c'entri Allegri che pianta la ragazza con sto discorso! ( e comunque non considero allegri una persona "tutta d'un pezzo" ,ma sicuramente migliore di molte altre che girano all'interno dell'universo sportivo



Vabbè dai volevo far polemica ad minchiam


----------



## Mou (20 Gennaio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> si solleverà sicuramente un polverone mediatico contro sarri e tutto l'ambiente napoletano(ke già è una piazza che di per sè non regge bene le pressioni!)



Ma la colpa è di Sarri che pensa di stare sui campi di provincia, non di Mancini imho.
Comunque Allegri si starà facendo delle gran risate.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (20 Gennaio 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ma la colpa è di Sarri che pensa di stare sui campi di provincia, non di Mancini imho.
> Comunque Allegri si starà facendo delle gran risate.



certamente...! ma sinceramente trovo squallido da parte di ciuffolo marciarci in questo modo! se sei un vero signore vai a denunciare l'accaduto nelle sedi opportune come ho detto


----------



## Mou (20 Gennaio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> certamente...! ma sinceramente trovo squallido da parte di ciuffolo marciarci in questo modo! se sei un vero signore vai a denunciare l'accaduto nelle sedi opportune come ho detto



Vero signore che Mancini non è, lo sappiamo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

non so voi ma a me tutta sta situazione mi sta facendo crepare dalle risate..mancini che piange davanti le telecamere lo trovo ridicolo come trovo ridicola anche l'imbarazzante ignoranza di sarri..


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Gennaio 2016)

io sto con sarri.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io sto con sarri.



in un certo senso pure io, anche se ovviamente ha sbagliato, però allora anche dire sei handicappato è un offesa simile, eppure in campo ce ne sono parecchie, se ora facessero tutti come il ciuffo no si potrebbe più giocare a calcio


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> in un certo senso pure io, anche se ovviamente ha sbagliato, però allora anche dire sei handicappato è un offesa simile, eppure in campo ce ne sono parecchie, se ora facessero tutti come il ciuffo no si potrebbe più giocare a calcio



esatto, in teoria anche le bestemmie sono offese verso i credenti. Quindi che si fa? per quello il ciuffo non si scandalizza? patetico è dire poco. #freesarri.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> esatto, in teoria anche le bestemmie sono offese verso i credenti. Quindi che si fa? per quello il ciuffo non si scandalizza? patetico è dire poco. #freesarri.



buffon non doveva neanche iniziare la carriera da calciatore allora, mancini non si scandalizza di questo, è la prima volta che sente un offesa di questo tipo in un campo di calcio probabilmente


----------



## Juve nel cuore (20 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> buffon non doveva neanche iniziare la carriera da calciatore allora, mancini non si scandalizza di questo, è la prima volta che sente un offesa di questo tipo in un campo di calcio probabilmente



l'errore sta proprio nel fare sempre finta di niente come invece succede spesso nei campi di calcio...!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> l'errore sta proprio nel fare sempre finta di niente come invece succede spesso nei campi di calcio...!!



si ma mancini lo ha fatto solo perchè si è sentito offeso lui personalmente, mi è sembrato coinvolto emotivamente, l'ho trovata una reazione piuttosto strana


----------



## Juve nel cuore (20 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma mancini lo ha fatto solo perchè si è sentito offeso lui personalmente, mi è sembrato coinvolto emotivamente, l'ho trovata una reazione piuttosto strana



al contrario,a me è sembrato tutta un teatrino fatto apposta per s****are sarri e passare come il paladino della giustizia xD,detto che comunque denunciare l'accaduto è giusto,ma ci sono le sedi opportune x farlo!


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> al contrario,a me è sembrato tutta un teatrino fatto apposta per s****are sarri e passare come il paladino della giustizia xD,detto che comunque denunciare l'accaduto è giusto,ma ci sono le sedi opportune x farlo!



boh, magari (sto ipotizzando) se non è gay lui ha qualche parente tipo il figlio che è omosessuale, mi è sembrato come se fosse lui direttamente coinvolto da come parlava..


----------



## Juve nel cuore (20 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> boh, magari (sto ipotizzando) se non è gay lui ha qualche parente tipo il figlio che è omosessuale, mi è sembrato come se fosse lui direttamente coinvolto da come parlava..



ciuffini ogni volta che va davanti alle telecamere sembra sempre stia piangendo xD in questo caso ha preso la palla al balzo


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non so voi ma a me tutta sta situazione mi sta facendo crepare dalle risate..mancini che piange davanti le telecamere lo trovo ridicolo come trovo ridicola anche l'imbarazzante ignoranza di sarri..



A me non fa ridere, perchè piangentini uscirà come la vittima da difendere.


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini sta diventando un piangina degno del peggior Mazzarri. Detto ciò, Sarri ha sbagliato, ma ha chiesto scusa, quindi non vedo il motivo di fare polemica.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> boh, magari (sto ipotizzando) se non è gay lui ha qualche parente tipo il figlio che è omosessuale, mi è sembrato come se fosse lui direttamente coinvolto da come parlava..



Cioè ma davvero ci sei cascato ? Ma non li conosci come sono fatti quelli là ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Cioè ma davvero ci sei cascato ? Ma non li conosci come sono fatti quelli là ?



so che è furbo ma non lo facevo cosi calcolatore, specialmente in una partita come questa dove ha vinto ed ha passato il turno..


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Gennaio 2016)

dai raga, è evidente. Mancini vuole sfruttare questo episodio a suo favore per danneggiare sarri e il napoli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2016)

Beh, lo scoop in tutto questo è che Mancini è gay


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mancini sta diventando un piangina degno del peggior Mazzarri. Detto ciò, Sarri ha sbagliato, ma ha chiesto scusa, quindi non vedo il motivo di fare polemica.


Stile Inter. Sembra stano ma ogni allenatore riflette perfettamente la mentalità della società in cui allena: Sousa bello e perdente, come la Fiorentina; Mihajlovic completamente spaesato, come il finitissimo Milan; Allegri capace ed affamato, come la Juventus; Mancini piangina, come l'Inter; Sarri con grande potenziale, come il Napoli; Spalletti/Garcia mediocri, come la Roma; Pioli un provincialotto, come la Lazio.


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stile Inter.



Attribuire le proprie sconfitte a demeriti altrui e gettare benzina sul fuoco anche quando si vince, senza godersi i propri trionfi.
Stile Inter, stile da frustrati.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dai raga, è evidente. Mancini vuole sfruttare questo episodio a suo favore per danneggiare sarri e il napoli.



Essato


----------



## wildfrank (20 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Però non sapevo fosse gay, in tal caso Sarri ha sbagliato. Pensavo fosse un insulto senza fondamento.
> 
> Comunque è stato sposato.



Anche Cecchi Paone lo era....pensate: con una donna!!!!!


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Gennaio 2016)

La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che a due passi c'era sia il 4° uomo che l'inviato della rai. Il secondo riporta che Mancini s'incavola per l'errore sul tabellone (quindi sente bene cosa dice), ma non dice niente riguardo le presunte offese di Sarri...


----------



## Dany20 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sarri è diventato antipatico e montato da quando è al Napoli.


----------



## Hammer (20 Gennaio 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> Scusate ma che Mancini sia gay o meno, cosa cambia? L'insulto di Sarri sarebbe più o meno grave a seconda dell'orientamento sessuale di Mancini? Rimango basito.
> Sarri ha fatto una uscita infelicissima, punto e basta. Mancini ha fatto bene a indignarsi e a metterlo alla berlina, è un insulto inaccettabile.



Sono perfettamente d'accordo. L'epiteto è stato usato da Sarri in maniera dichiaratamente offensiva. Non toglie nulla alla gravità della cosa, ma secondo me Mancini ci ha anche cavalcato sopra.


----------



## Hammer (20 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che a due passi c'era sia il 4° uomo che l'inviato della rai. Il secondo riporta che Mancini s'incavola per l'errore sul tabellone (quindi sente bene cosa dice), ma non dice niente riguardo le presunte offese di Sarri...



Sarri ha confermato le proprie offese su Mancini


----------



## pazzomania (20 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosi sviluppi nella lite tra Mancini e Sarri al termine di Napoli - Inter 0-2. Secondo quanto rivelato da Mancini nel post partita, Sarri gli avrebbe dato del froc..."
> 
> Sarri ha replicato dicendo che certe cose devono restare in campo.
> 
> ...



Ste storie non mi fanno mai ne caldo ne freddo.

Sono gli stessi omosessuali che fanno diventare omofobi questi termini dandogli tanto peso, non sono altro che semplici battute (in questo caso).
Oltretutto gli stessi giornalisti/addetti ai lavori che tanto fanno gli offessi e stupiti son i primi a cui interessa meno di zero.

Queste cose le metto insieme alle donne che vogliono pari-diritti rispetto agli uomini (non che non se lo meritino, ma quando li avranno ottenuti a quel punto serviranno i comitati "PRO-UOMINI", perchè già ora ci comandano abbastanza grazie al tesoro su cui son sedute, figuriamoci quando avranno pari-diritti in tutto e per tutto ).


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Gennaio 2016)

Rischia dai 2 ai 4 mesi, mi sa che ora il Napoli perdera' colpi dopo questa storia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosi sviluppi nella lite tra Mancini e Sarri al termine di Napoli - Inter 0-2. Secondo quanto rivelato da Mancini nel post partita, Sarri gli avrebbe dato del froc..."
> 
> Sarri ha replicato dicendo che certe cose devono restare in campo.
> 
> ...



Sarri è un *********, tuttavia Mancini è un essere infimo. Se venissero rese pubbliche tutte le cose che si dicono in campo, molta gente sarebbe squalificata a vita.


----------



## Kaladin85 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ogni partita giocatori e allenatori si dicono di tutto, l'unica differenza è che nel 99% dei casi non vanno a piangere in tv.


----------



## neversayconte (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sarri, ma che figura di emmenthal.


----------



## andre (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ste cose si dicono su qualsiasi campo da calcio, dalla terza categoria italiana alla Premier League, semplicemente non si vanno a dire in TV o da nessun'altra parte perchè non ha senso farlo per questioni di cattiveria agonistica e circostanze.
Allora adesso andiamo a prendere tutte le bestemmie dei calciatori tirate in diretta TV e facciamo il mazzo anche a loro. E pure tutti gli insulti che si dicono.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sarri rappresenta "l'uomo dei campi" Mancini il fighetto di città con la sciarpetta e il ciuffo sempre in piega, Sarri lo trovi alla trattoria che gioca a briscola con gli amici, Mancini l'uomo da ristorante di Cracco. Tra i due io sto tutta la vita con Sarri che rappresenta l'uomo medio, il lavoratore che bada al sodo e non ai fronzoli e alla forma. 
Nell'agonismo di un fine match un po' caldo volano sempre insulti, andare in TV a voler mettere l'avversario in cattiva luce è proprio da piangini senza decenza.
Mancini ha alle spalle una carriera che parla per lui: ha litigato con tutti, ha insultato arbitri e dirigenti (oltre che colleghi) sia da calciatore che da allenatore, e ora uno così infimo vuol fare la morale? Si dovrebbe nascondere (ancora me lo ricordo ai tempi della samp fare un entrata dura su Weah e rompersi la faccia e poi voler far credere che fosse stato il liberiano a dargli una gomitata).
Oltretutto Sarri si è subito scusato mentre mancini ha fatto la prima donna come al solito senza contare che pure lui ha insultato Sarri chiamandolo "Vecchio C" come dichiarato dallo stesso tecnico del Napoli.


----------



## nuff_said (20 Gennaio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Attribuire le proprie sconfitte a demeriti altrui e gettare benzina sul fuoco anche quando si vince, senza godersi i propri trionfi.
> Stile Inter, stile da frustrati.


Tipo postare le foto delle caviglie gonfie su twitter per poi giocare regolarmente la domenica dopo?


----------



## Il Genio (20 Gennaio 2016)

A mio modestissimo parere Mancini ha perso una buona occasione per stare zitto.


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Gennaio 2016)

In questo momento quanto mi mancano di carlo e baldini, loro si che sapevano come risolverli questi screzi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ora si spiega l'insistenza del Mancio prima per Touré e poi per Kondogbia.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sarri uomo vero! Mancini essere ridicolo che non si può nemmeno definire uomo. 
Io sto con Sarri. Ha detto quel che ha detto in un momento di rabbia e si è pure scusato. Mancini invece è andato a frignare davanti alle telecamere. ****** isterica. Poi la fa così lunga per un insulto da niente. Che pena. È proprio l'allenatore di quella squadra di falliti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> In questo momento quanto mi mancano di carlo e baldini, loro si che sapevano come risolverli questi screzi.



Rammentiamo per i più giovani


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (20 Gennaio 2016)

4 mesi sarri se li merita tutti.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (20 Gennaio 2016)

tutti che insultano tavecchio e vogliono le dimissioni,poi lo fa sarri e tutti a giustificarlo...che ipocrisia..


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> 4 mesi sarri se li merita tutti.



l'arresto no?


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> l'arresto no?



non è un mio volere..è il codice che dice così.
Io gli darei solo una grossa multa.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Rammentiamo per i più giovani



Il calcio che ci piace


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> non è un mio volere..è il codice che dice così.
> Io gli darei solo una grossa multa.



Bé se dici "se li merita" mi fai pensare che per te sono giusti 4 mesi di squalifica per una frase rivolta a mo di insulto ad un collega..
Francamente adesso ricamarci sopra mi pare esagerato...l'esempio di Tavecchio per me non c'entra nulla, lui parlava in un'intervista mentre sta uscita di Sarri è solo una frase buttata lì..come quella volta che Cassano disse in nazionale che sperava non ci fossero gay in spogliatoio e fu preso per un omofobo..
Dai su, il calcio è altro e non ste sciocchezze senza significato


----------



## kolao95 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Rammentiamo per i più giovani



AHAHHAAHHA che ricordi.. Però non se ne parlò più di tanto o sbaglio?


----------



## koti (20 Gennaio 2016)

Purtroppo Sarri è andato a toccare una comunità assolutamente intoccabile quale quella degli omosessuali, avrebbe potuto utilizzare qualsiasi altro "insulto" e non sarebbe successo niente. Che abbia sbagliato poi siamo d'accordo, ma si sta esagerando. Mancini ieri quasi piangeva, ma dai. 
Che poi nei momenti di incavolatura sarà capitato a tutti di dire cose che non si pensano. Che polemica assurda.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Gennaio 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> Scusate ma che Mancini sia gay o meno, cosa cambia? L'insulto di Sarri sarebbe più o meno grave a seconda dell'orientamento sessuale di Mancini? Rimango basito.
> Sarri ha fatto una uscita infelicissima, punto e basta. Mancini ha fatto bene a indignarsi e a metterlo alla berlina, è un insulto inaccettabile.



Mancini ha fatto bene?? ma di cosa parliamo? questa gogna mediatica è eccessiva e fuori luogo. Mancini andava nelle sedi opportune e lo denunciava. Stop. E' chiaramente un atto voluto per mettere in cattiva luce un suo avversario e destabilizzare l'ambiente napoli. A questo punto mi chiedo, e se gli dava dell'eterosessuale si incavolava? anche in quel caso avrebbe un'accezione dispregiativa e discriminativa. Le bestemmie?? anche quelle lo sono. Dai su, siamo seri. Sarri ha sbagliato, ma si è scusato. Mancini invece non solo non si è scusato per quello che ha detto al suo collega, ma sta anche cercando, in modo squallido, di danneggiarlo; cavalcando su un argomento delicato e attuale. Che essere infimo.


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Gennaio 2016)

Il fatto secondo me è semplicemente uno: L'insulto omofobo è da cafone.
Come al solito però la cultura media e becera italiana deve creare l'eroe, Sarri, che dato che sul campo è oggettivamente un ottimo allenatore allora deve essere anche una persona limpida, e l'antieroe, Mancini, che dato che allena una squadra che anche a me irrita ogni minuto in cui calca un campo da calcio deve essere necessariamente una m**da, che poi lo può pure essere, non mi fraintendete, ma ciò non rende il suo discorso sbagliato o altro.

Due punti che ho letto in questo post mi hanno fatto pensare che non c'è futura

A) La parola "******" diventa omofoba perché gli omosessuali la fanno diventare tale. Ma stiamo scherzando? Io sono d'accordo sul fatto che le parole acquistino un loro peso specifico in relazione al contesto in cui sono inserite, e secondo me una lite non genera sicuramente "battute scherzose", e nella mia modesta opinione se Sarri si fosse rivolto a Mancini dicendogli a titolo di insulto "Sei un omosessuale" il concetto non sarebbe cambiato di una virgola, perché è da beceri ignoranti, e oltretutto in quel momento stai rappresentando la tua società, non solo te stesso. Io ripeto mi meraviglio di come si possa solo pensare di insultare una persona rivolgendole "insulti" omofobi.

B) "Sui campi da calcio queste frasi si dicono continuamente" E allora? Allora anche la Mafia va bene perché ormai c'è da un sacco di tempo?
Se un mondo (non solo quello del calcio, sia chiaro) è popolato da ignoranti io non vedo perché debba continuare ad esserlo, si può (e si dovrebbe) migliorare, SEMPRE. Quindi mi sembrerebbe doveroso che questi comportamenti venissero segnalati e puniti con più severità (come anche il razzismo ed ogni altra forma di discriminazione).

E infine, per rispondere a chi dice che Mancini l'ha fatto per alzare un polverone mediatico attorno al Napoli ed al suo allenatore vi rispondo che la scelta etica può essere discussa e discutibile, ma l'azione da un punto di vista di utilità alla democrazia è sacrosanta!
Fate conto di denunciare un evasore perché vi sta antipatico, potete essere considerati delle me**e perché lo avete fatto solo per un'antipatia nei suoi confronti, ma dal punto di vista della "correttezza democratica" siete inattaccabili


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Gennaio 2016)

se c'è una cosa che non tollero è il politicamente corretto, quella parola per anni è stato un insulto detto quasi senza nessun significato in qualsiasi contesto, e ora ovviamente tutti sull'attenti, ipocrisia a non finire


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé se dici "se li merita" mi fai pensare che per te sono giusti 4 mesi di squalifica per una frase rivolta a mo di insulto ad un collega..
> Francamente adesso ricamarci sopra mi pare esagerato...l'esempio di Tavecchio per me non c'entra nulla, lui parlava in un'intervista mentre sta uscita di Sarri è solo una frase buttata lì..come quella volta che Cassano disse in nazionale che sperava non ci fossero gay in spogliatoio e fu preso per un omofobo..
> Dai su, il calcio è altro e non ste sciocchezze senza significato



Dico se li merita perchè quella è la punizione che viene data.Non la do io.Ho letto che è praticamente scontato che se la prenda.
Tavecchio invece lo paragono eccome,altrochè...ed è anche peggio perchè ne dice una dietro l'altra.Eppure nessuno lo giustificava al contrario di sarri.


----------



## Danielsan (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sarri rappresenta "l'uomo dei campi" Mancini il fighetto di città con la sciarpetta e il ciuffo sempre in piega, Sarri lo trovi alla trattoria che gioca a briscola con gli amici, Mancini l'uomo da ristorante di Cracco. Tra i due io sto tutta la vita con Sarri che rappresenta l'uomo medio, il lavoratore che bada al sodo e non ai fronzoli e alla forma.
> Nell'agonismo di un fine match un po' caldo volano sempre insulti, andare in TV a voler mettere l'avversario in cattiva luce è proprio da piangini senza decenza.
> Mancini ha alle spalle una carriera che parla per lui: ha litigato con tutti, ha insultato arbitri e dirigenti (oltre che colleghi) sia da calciatore che da allenatore, e ora uno così infimo vuol fare la morale? Si dovrebbe nascondere (ancora me lo ricordo ai tempi della samp fare un entrata dura su Weah e rompersi la faccia e poi voler far credere che fosse stato il liberiano a dargli una gomitata).
> Oltretutto Sarri si è subito scusato mentre mancini ha fatto la prima donna come al solito senza contare che pure lui ha insultato Sarri chiamandolo "Vecchio C" come dichiarato dallo stesso tecnico del Napoli.



.


----------



## HyenaSmith (20 Gennaio 2016)

Da milanista non posso non notare come siate eccessivamente prevenuti nei confronti di Mancini solo perchè è allenatore dell'Inter. Per me Sarri si è dimostrato il provinciale quale è. Questi sono gli atteggiamenti di gente non abituata a vincere, frustrazione per la sconfitta e offese random all'allenatore avversario, roba da poveretti. A parti invertite avreste invocato la pena di morte, come è successo più volte quando il misfatto riguardava Mourinho. E chi tira in ballo la terza categoria mi fa alquanto sorridere, visto che lì giocano sui campi minati circondati dalle pecore, paragonarla alla serie A dove sei seguito da milioni e milioni di persone e dove c'è un giro di immagine e di soldi altissimo è alquanto fazioso. Se per voi dare del f-r-o-c-i-o e finocchio all'allenatore avversario quando si perde è normale allora siete la dimostrazione che il calcio da noi è seguito dal famoso italiano medio, uno che quando si danno calci al pallone è lecito tutto perchè è uno sport di uomini unga unga unga, io fare snu snu, bere birra e rutto libero unga unga unga. Che poi queste cose succedano anche nella civilissima Premier League siamo d'accordo, ma ribadisco, il problema è il voler far passare il tutto come normale amministrazione, sopratutto perchè la parte offesa è rappresentata dall'Inter.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (20 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mancini ha fatto bene?? ma di cosa parliamo? questa gogna mediatica è eccessiva e fuori luogo. Mancini andava nelle sedi opportune e lo denunciava. Stop. E' chiaramente un atto voluto per mettere in cattiva luce un suo avversario e destabilizzare l'ambiente napoli. A questo punto mi chiedo, e se gli dava dell'eterosessuale si incavolava? anche in quel caso avrebbe un'accezione dispregiativa e discriminativa. Le bestemmie?? anche quelle lo sono. Dai su, siamo seri. Sarri ha sbagliato, ma si è scusato. Mancini invece non solo non si è scusato per quello che ha detto al suo collega, ma sta anche cercando, in modo squallido, di danneggiarlo; cavalcando su un argomento delicato e attuale. Che essere infimo.



c è differenza nel dare del gay/eterosessuale o del ******/finocchio...anche i sassi lo sanno..


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (20 Gennaio 2016)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Da milanista non posso non notare come siate eccessivamente prevenuti nei confronti di Mancini solo perchè è allenatore dell'Inter. Per me Sarri si è dimostrato il provinciale quale è. Questi sono gli atteggiamenti di gente non abituata a vincere, frustrazione per la sconfitta e offese random all'allenatore avversario, roba da poveretti. A parti invertite avreste invocato la pena di morte, come è successo più volte quando il misfatto riguardava Mourinho. E chi tira in ballo la terza categoria mi fa alquanto sorridere, visto che lì giocano sui campi minati circondati dalle pecore, paragonarla alla serie A dove sei seguito da milioni e milioni di persone e dove c'è un giro di immagine e di soldi altissimo è alquanto fazioso. Se per voi dare del f-r-o-c-i-o e finocchio all'allenatore avversario quando si perde è normale allora siete la dimostrazione che il calcio da noi è seguito dal famoso italiano medio, uno che quando si danno calci al pallone è lecito tutto perchè è uno sport di uomini unga unga unga, io fare snu snu, bere birra e rutto libero unga unga unga. Che poi queste cose succedano anche nella civilissima Premier League siamo d'accordo, ma ribadisco, il problema è il voler far passare il tutto come normale amministrazione, sopratutto perchè la parte offesa è rappresentata dall'Inter.



Il problema è che Mancini sta antipatico..se questa esternazione l'avesse fatta ancelotti apriti cielo!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> AHAHHAAHHA che ricordi.. Però non se ne parlò più di tanto o sbaglio?



Insomma..Baldini beccò anche un mese di squalifica..


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Mancini sta antipatico..se questa esternazione l'avesse fatta ancelotti apriti cielo!!



Me lo vedo proprio Ancelotti che a fine partita va davanti alle telecamere a piangere perché l'allenatore avversario in seguito alle sue proteste l'ha chiamato "fr0ci0"...


----------



## koti (20 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Mancini sta antipatico..se questa esternazione l'avesse fatta ancelotti apriti cielo!!


Ma figurati se Ancelotti si comportava in questo modo meschino e calcolatore.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Me lo vedo proprio Ancelotti che a fine partita va davanti alle telecamere a piangere perché l'allenatore avversario in seguito alle sue proteste l'ha chiamato "fr0ci0"...



se mi becco del ****** e vengo espulso io e i giornalisti mi chiedono spiegazioni ci mancherebbe altro che non lo dico...


----------



## HyenaSmith (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ma quindi va bene dare del ***** di m-e-r-d-a a un giocatore di colore quando si perdono le partite in serie A? Fatemi capire, la colpa è del giocatore che lo va a riportare davanti alle telecamere? Ah già, è il calcio, uomo di caverna volere botte, unga unga unga, tu fatto spia, tu cattivo.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (20 Gennaio 2016)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Ma quindi va bene dare del ***** di m-e-r-d-a a un giocatore di colore quando si perdono le partite in serie A? Fatemi capire, la colpa è del giocatore che lo va a riportare davanti alle telecamere?



si in italia si va in base alle simpatie..


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (20 Gennaio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se Ancelotti si comportava in questo modo meschino e calcolatore.



che sia anche calcolatore ci può stare ma il meschino è stato sarri.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> c è differenza nel dare del gay/eterosessuale o del ******/finocchio...anche i sassi lo sanno..



ehm forse non ci siamo capiti. Non sto dicendo che sarri non ha detto nulla di grave. Ho detto che Mancini che si sta ergendo a paladino della giustizia allora dovrebbe indignarsi anche quando ci sono bestemmie, insulti gravi (tipo figlio di ecc ecc), razzismo sia di colore che di origine. Capito ora?


----------



## Hammer (20 Gennaio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> se c'è una cosa che non tollero è il politicamente corretto, quella parola per anni è stato un insulto detto quasi senza nessun significato in qualsiasi contesto, e ora ovviamente tutti sull'attenti, ipocrisia a non finire



Come dici è sempre stato usato come insulto, con una accezione negativa, non è questione di politicamente corretto o ipocrita. Il fatto che sia stato "sempre usato" non vuol dire che sia una cosa giusta da fare.

(A maggior ragione se ti trovi in una posizione di evidenza come può essere un allenatore di Serie A, un manager, un dirigente, un politico and so on - ma questo chiaramente vale per tutti i tipi di offesa)


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> Dico se li merita perchè quella è la punizione che viene data.Non la do io.Ho letto che è praticamente scontato che se la prenda.
> Tavecchio invece lo paragono eccome,altrochè...ed è anche peggio perchè ne dice una dietro l'altra.Eppure nessuno lo giustificava al contrario di sarri.



Appunto nessuno lo giustifica perché ne dice troppe e soprattutto le dice a mente fredda non in un contesto agonistico.
Se squalificano Sarri per una cosa del genere è la fine del calcio, una vergogna inaudita..
Mancini non merita commenti, come ho già detto la sua lurida storia "sportiva" parla per lui


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (20 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ehm forse non ci siamo capiti. Non sto dicendo che sarri non ha detto nulla di grave. Ho detto che Mancini che si sta ergendo a paladino della giustizia allora dovrebbe indignarsi anche quando ci sono bestemmie, insulti gravi (tipo figlio di ecc ecc), razzismo sia di colore che di origine. Capito ora?



Ti sta antipatico.Punto.I paladini li vedi solo tu.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Come dici è sempre stato usato come insulto, con una accezione negativa, non è questione di politicamente corretto o ipocrita. Il fatto che sia stato "sempre usato" non vuol dire che sia una cosa giusta da fare.



Se gli diceva "vai a cag... cogl...." scommettiamo che Mancini non avrebbe fatto tutta sta sceneggiata?


----------



## HyenaSmith (20 Gennaio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> se c'è una cosa che non tollero è il politicamente corretto, quella parola per anni è stato un insulto detto quasi senza nessun significato in qualsiasi contesto, e ora ovviamente tutti sull'attenti, ipocrisia a non finire



Pensa che fino a relativamente pochi anni fa in italia c'era l'omicidio d'onore. Poi il fatto che sia detto spesso senza significato è verissimo, il problema è che Sarri l'ha palesemente detto in modo dispregiativo verso gli omosessuali perchè Mancini ha ciuffo e sciarpetta. E' da ipocriti più che altro non voler riconoscere che l'insulto fosse mirato e non uno di quelli che tu dici esser detti senza significato.


----------



## Hammer (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se gli diceva "vai a cag... cogl...." scommettiamo che Mancini non avrebbe fatto tutta sta sceneggiata?



Probabilmente Mancini ha cavalcato l'onda, ma sarebbe stato grave (pur non essendo offensivo verso una specifica categoria di persone, il che a mio avviso peggiora il tutto)


----------



## HyenaSmith (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se gli diceva "vai a cag... cogl...." scommettiamo che Mancini non avrebbe fatto tutta sta sceneggiata?



Ovvio, anche perchè la differenza è abissale. Sarri addirittura ha rafforzato il f-r-o-c-io, aggiungendoci finocchio, proprio perchè non era un insulto buttato a caso come se ne dicono tanti, era proprio mirato ad offenderlo in quanto a suo dire omosessuale perchè porta sciarpa e ciuffo, come fosse un'aggravante. Ribadisco, non cogliere queste differenze vuol dire essere faziosi al massimo, in questo specifico caso l'offesa era a palese sfondo razziale. Se due giocatori si dessero del .f.r.o.cio durante la partita non ci vedrei nessuna maliziosità, sarei il primo a farmi una risata e a ridurre la cosa a un semplice bisticcio, è proprio questa specifica situazione che ha una denotazione discriminatoria.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> se mi becco del ****** e vengo espulso io e i giornalisti mi chiedono spiegazioni ci mancherebbe altro che non lo dico...



è stato espulso perché si è recato con veemenza verso la panchina avversaria uscendo dalla sua area tecnica e insultando gli altri (tecnico avversario e quarto uomo)...stranamente non ha detto "io poi sono andato lì urlandogli vecchio C..." ma ha voluto dimostrarsi elegante a differenza del collega...
Avrebbe potuto dire "Sarri mi ha offeso e sono solo andato a replicargli" quello che si dice in campo deve rimanere in campo anche perché non mi pare gli abbia detto nulla di che, chissà quante volte si dicono frasi come "figlio di p..." che sono ben più gravi


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se gli diceva "vai a cag... cogl...." scommettiamo che Mancini non avrebbe fatto tutta sta sceneggiata?



i cog.. non sono sottocategorie sono dappertutto.Dare del Finocchio è come dare della scimmia.
Ma questo lo capirai solo quando conoscerai gente gay e scoprirai che sono persone normali.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> i cog.. non sono sottocategorie sono dappertutto.Dare del Finocchio è come dare della scimmia.
> Ma questo lo capirai solo quando conoscerai gente gay e scoprirai che sono persone normali.



Conosco dei gay e gli ho detto mille volte che quando fanno le vittime per nulla diventano antipatici al mondo e se non se ne rendono conto non faranno altro che continuare ad attirarsi antipatie..
Io comunque distinguo sempre gli insulti volontari dalle frasi usate durante un litigio, cosa che tutte le persone intelligenti (mancini non lo è) dovrebbero saper fare..


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> Ti sta antipatico.Punto.I paladini li vedi solo tu.



ascolta, non c'entra nulla l'antipatia. Sarri ha sbagliato ma si è scusato. Mancini ha sbagliato anche lui,non si scusa e passa per eroe. Punto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Ovvio, anche perchè la differenza è abissale. Sarri addirittura ha rafforzato il f-r-o-c-io, aggiungendoci finocchio, proprio perchè non era un insulto buttato a caso come se ne dicono tanti, era proprio mirato ad offenderlo in quanto a suo dire omosessuale perchè porta sciarpa e ciuffo, come fosse un'aggravante. Ribadisco, non cogliere queste differenze vuol dire essere faziosi al massimo, in questo specifico caso l'offesa era a palese sfondo razziale. Se due giocatori si dessero del .f.r.o.cio durante la partita non ci vedrei nessuna maliziosità, sarei il primo a farmi una risata e a ridurre la cosa a un semplice bisticcio, è proprio questa specifica situazione che ha una denotazione discriminatoria.



Ma se anche Sarri fosse un omofobo (anzi, parliamo terra terra, uno a cui i gay danno fastidio) posso dire che a me personalmente non frega nulla? Tutti i suoi giocatori ne parlano come di un uomo che trasmette anche dei valori, probabilmente avrà i suoi limiti, non ha fatto del male a nessuno e ora verrà dipinto come il male del calcio


----------



## Sanji (20 Gennaio 2016)

Consiglio a chi dà ragione a Mancini di non scrivere più, tanto le mentalità becere e retrograde non le cambierete di certo su questo forum.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (20 Gennaio 2016)

Scommetto che se il prossimo anno Conte fosse in panchina da noi e gli dicessero le stesse cose e lui le denunciasse(e lo farebbe)
tutti gli darebbero ragione.E'antipatia....


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Consiglio a chi dà ragione a Mancini di non scrivere più, tanto le mentalità becere e retrograde non le cambierete di certo su questo forum.



Esatto. Più su ho letto anche un commento che sostanzialmente diceva "Le donne non devono avere gli stessi diritti degli uomini perché hanno già la fi*a" Apriti cielo


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> Scommetto che se il prossimo anno Conte fosse in panchina da noi e gli dicessero le stesse cose e lui le denunciasse(e lo farebbe)
> tutti gli darebbero ragione.E'antipatia....



Mancini è la stessa persona che giustifica le frasi razziste, dicendo che l'agonismo fa brutti scherzi. Ma di che parliamo??


----------



## Aragorn (20 Gennaio 2016)

Un conto è l'atteggiamento da tenere in pubblico e un conto quello in privato. Nel caso di questo sport, gli addetti ai lavori devono limitarsi al _politically correct_ nelle conferenze stampa, nelle interviste e negli atteggiamenti (niente risse, gestacci ecc) Ma per quanto riguarda il resto, ovvero il campo e la panchina, pur costituendo teoricamente anche loro "luoghi pubblici", da che mondo e mondo insulti, bestemmie e minacce virtuali l'hanno sempre fatta da padrone. Voler denunciare tale degrado sarà anche giusto ma collide parecchio con il mondo reale, sarebbe come voler togliere la custodia ai genitori a cui scappa una parolaccia in presenza dei figli piccoli (esempio estremo ma che a mio modo di vedere rende bene l'idea). 

PS concordo con chi dice che se invece del fr.. gli avesse dato della m.. non sarebbe successo nulla. Quante volte quando siamo in macchina e una donna al volante fa delle boiate a nostri danni ci viene da dire "brutta tro.." ma questo significa per forza che siamo degli antifemministi che considerano tutte le donne delle prostitute ? certo che no, siamo semplicemente persone comuni (_io, che non sono Gesù Cristo_ diceva Gioele Dix ) che in preda al nervoso si lasciano sfuggire uscite tanto infelici quanto innocue. Un'altro conto sarebbe se queste cose le dicessi direttamente di fronte alla signorina in questione. E lo stesso, a mio modo di vedere, vale per quanto accaduto ieri sera. In panchina e in preda alla tensione all'allenatore del Napoli è partita qualche parolina di troppo (così come a Mancini, dato che pare gli abbia risposto "vecchio coglio.."), ma doveva finire lì. Invece qua sembra quasi che Sarri, nel post-partita, sia andato davanti ai microfoni a dire "secondo me Mancini è uno sporco finocchio". In conclusione trovo questa situazione decisamente esagerata e a tratti ipocrita.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Gennaio 2016)

Voi che proteggete e state dalla parte di Mancini spero che non siate nemmeno gli stessi che si lamentano della mancanza di uomini veri nel mondo del calcio. Ti credo! Come fanno i calciatori a diventare uomini veri se ci sono in giro allenatori e omini ridicoli come Roberto Mancini? Che esempio dà mancini? Dà l'esempio che alla minima cavolata bisogna andare a piangere, piuttosto di tirare fuori le palle. SARRI EROE NAZIONALE! 
Ve la immaginate gente come Maldini o Del Piero andare davanti alle telecamere a fare le spie? Ma dai.. 
Sarri ha sbagliato, in un momento di foga ed ha subito chiesto scusa. Chiedere scusa dopo un errore, ammettere l'errore è un gesto da persona matura quale è Sarri. Mancini ha chiesto scusa a Maurizio? Il calcio sta morendo anche per colpa di questa gente che frigna per ogni cavolata. Il calcio è questo! Dire qualche parola di troppo, dare una spallata più forte del normale, litigare e poi fare pace quando gli animi si fanno più calmi. Anche a me è capitato di litigare con qualche mio collega, che dovevo fare? Andare dal capo a frignare perché quello mi ha detto "questo è quest'altro?" ma anche no. Tiro fuori il petto e rispondo a tono. 

Smettetela di uccidere il calcio.

P.S: Se a Mancini ha bruciato così tanto quella parola, ci sarà un motivo no? Anche ad Ibra dicevano che fosse Gay, ma lui rispondeva a tono dicendo "porta a casa mia tua sorella che ti faccio vedere io quanto sono gay" non se la prendeva così a male. Mancini si dovrebbe vergognare.


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2016)

Vorrei far notare a tutti i moralisti della domenica e quellu che si stanno stracciando le vesti per l'insulto (che comunque è grave) che Sarri si è SCUSATO PUBBLICAMENTE. Ha ammesso l'errore, basta, stop. Non serve a niente continuare a farne un caso. Anzi no, serve al clown vigliacco di Mancini per tentare di destabilizzare l'ambiente del Napoli e mettere Sarri alla gogna mediatica. Serve per montare un caso che dovrebbe finire qui, con una sanzione giusta (e non 4 mesi, ma stiamo scherzando? L'arresto, no?) e via.


----------



## Black1897 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini si è dimostrato viscido e furbo ancora una volta...azzoppando la sua rivale principale nella corsa alla CL...mi fa schifo.


----------



## Black1897 (20 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mancini è la stessa persona che giustifica le frasi razziste, dicendo che l'agonismo fa brutti scherzi. Ma di che parliamo??



Quoto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sto male

JeSuisSarri


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Gennaio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Un conto è l'atteggiamento da tenere in pubblico e un conto quello in privato. Nel caso di questo sport, gli addetti ai lavori devono limitarsi al _politically correct_ nelle conferenze stampa, nelle interviste e negli atteggiamenti (niente risse, gestacci ecc) Ma per quanto riguarda il resto, ovvero il campo e la panchina, pur costituendo teoricamente anche loro "luoghi pubblici", da che mondo e mondo insulti, bestemmie e minacce virtuali l'hanno sempre fatta da padrone. Voler denunciare tale degrado sarà anche giusto ma collide parecchio con il mondo reale, sarebbe come voler togliere la custodia ai genitori a cui scappa una parolaccia in presenza dei figli piccoli (esempio estremo ma che a mio modo di vedere rende bene l'idea).
> 
> PS concordo con chi dice che se invece del fr.. gli avesse dato della m.. non sarebbe successo nulla. Quante volte quando siamo in macchina e una donna al volante fa delle boiate a nostri danni ci viene da dire "brutta tro.." ma questo significa per forza che siamo degli antifemministi che considerano tutte le donne delle prostitute ? certo che no, siamo semplicemente persone comuni (_io, che non sono Gesù Cristo_ diceva Gioele Dix ) che in preda al nervoso si lasciano sfuggire uscite tanto infelici quanto innocue. Un'altro conto sarebbe se queste cose le dicessi direttamente di fronte alla signorina in questione. E lo stesso, a mio modo di vedere, vale per quanto accaduto ieri sera. In panchina e in preda alla tensione all'allenatore del Napoli è partita qualche parolina di troppo (così come a Mancini, dato che pare gli abbia risposto "vecchio coglio.."), ma doveva finire lì. Invece qua sembra quasi che Sarri, nel post-partita, sia andato davanti ai microfoni a dire "secondo me Mancini è uno sporco finocchio". In conclusione trovo questa situazione decisamente esagerata e a tratti ipocrita.



Secondo me andrebbe punito anche solo per una questione di "educazione alle nuove generazioni", mi spiego... Un ragazzino che cresce con un esempio omofobo che può essere l'allenatore del Napoli come il padre, cresce omofobo, perché non ha nessuno che gli spiega che l'omofobia è una mentalità terrificante, come il razzismo (a mio modo di vedere, ma credo che si un'opinione piuttosto democratica e condivisibile) , quindi, dato che la andare ad indagare nel ambito "micro" (diciamo il padre, piuttosto che l'amico o lo zio) è oggettivamente impossibile, mentre intervenire nel "macro" (un insegnante, piuttosto che un media, come in questo caso) è fattibile.
Quindi io non sento la necessità di vedere Sarri alla gogna, ma una punizione mi sembra il minimo.

Delle scuse a me interessa poco perché non è tanto l'insulto che passa quanto l'ignoranza, e quella non è "scusabile" a mio modo di vedere.

Altra cosa su cui nessuno si è soffermato è che Sarri rappresentava (e rappresenta) la società SSC Napoli, e su questo argomento che si fa? Sarri sicuramente non sarà licenziato perché al momento è probabilmente il miglior allenatore di Italia, ma il danno che questa affermazione ha creato al nome (al marchio diciamo) della società è (secondo me) discreto...


----------



## Black1897 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Questione di stile caro Piangini...


----------



## Black1897 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Secondo me andrebbe punito anche solo per una questione di "educazione alle nuove generazioni", mi spiego... Un ragazzino che cresce con un esempio omofobo che può essere l'allenatore del Napoli come il padre, cresce omofobo, perché non ha nessuno che gli spiega che l'omofobia è una mentalità terrificante, come il razzismo (a mio modo di vedere, ma credo che si un'opinione piuttosto democratica e condivisibile) , quindi, dato che la andare ad indagare nel ambito "micro" (diciamo il padre, piuttosto che l'amico o lo zio) è oggettivamente impossibile, mentre intervenire nel "macro" (un insegnante, piuttosto che un media, come in questo caso) è fattibile.
> Quindi io non sento la necessità di vedere Sarri alla gogna, ma una punizione mi sembra il minimo.
> 
> Delle scuse a me interessa poco perché non è tanto l'insulto che passa quanto l'ignoranza, e quella non è "scusabile" a mio modo di vedere.
> ...




Come se il problema fosse in Serie A....mica quello che viene detto on ogni campo di periferia o categorie inferiori...

PS se Mancini Ieri sera si fosse comportato da uomo di Sport invece di andare a piangere dalla maestrina oggi non si sarebbe parlato di tutto ciò (o comunque non in questi termini) e non ci sarebbe stato nessun "esempio negativo"...come accade da sempre in Serie A...o pensate davvero che sia un mondo popolato da angioletti ed educande quello del calcio? a tutti i livelli eh..


----------



## Aragorn (20 Gennaio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Secondo me andrebbe punito anche solo per una questione di "educazione alle nuove generazioni", mi spiego... Un ragazzino che cresce con un esempio omofobo che può essere l'allenatore del Napoli come il padre, cresce omofobo, perché non ha nessuno che gli spiega che l'omofobia è una mentalità terrificante, come il razzismo (a mio modo di vedere, ma credo che si un'opinione piuttosto democratica e condivisibile) , quindi, dato che la andare ad indagare nel ambito "micro" (diciamo il padre, piuttosto che l'amico o lo zio) è oggettivamente impossibile, mentre intervenire nel "macro" (un insegnante, piuttosto che un media, come in questo caso) è fattibile.
> Quindi io non sento la necessità di vedere Sarri alla gogna, ma una punizione mi sembra il minimo.
> 
> Delle scuse a me interessa poco perché non è tanto l'insulto che passa quanto l'ignoranza, e quella non è "scusabile" a mio modo di vedere.
> ...



Se è una questione di "messaggio" allora il vero genio è Mancini. Se l'allenatore del'Inter fosse stato zitto Sarri e la sua presunta omofobia (molto molto presunta) sarebbero rimaste circoscritte a lui e alla sua famiglia. Ora invece, grazie alla sua accusa pubblica, mezza Italia pare essersi riscoperta "omofoba"


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Gennaio 2016)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> Come se il problema fosse in Serie A....mica quello che viene detto on ogni campo di periferia o categorie inferiori...
> 
> PS se Mancini Ieri sera si fosse comportato da uomo di Sport invece di andare a piangere dalla maestrina oggi non si sarebbe parlato di tutto ciò (o comunque non in questi termini) e non ci sarebbe stato nessun "esempio negativo"...come accade da sempre in Serie A...o pensate davvero che sia un mondo popolato da angioletti ed educande quello del calcio? a tutti i livelli eh..



A me fa ridere parlare sempre del "C'è qualcosa di peggio" ( che poi se leggi io l'ho scritto che c'è qualcosa di peggio e che a mio avviso si dovrebbe intervenire anche lì, ma è più difficile ). Secondo, non parlare di un problema non lo risolve, e la Mafia mi sembra l'esempio più evidente (non sto paragonando la gravità, ma il tentativo di risoluzione). Terzo che il mondo del calcio non sia un mondo di angioletti mi pare ovvio, ma siamo nel 2015 e una persona che pensa che un'altra persona possa essere inferiore per sesso, razza o orientamento sessuale è mentecatta. Non è un problema di espressione, è un problema di pensiero, ed è peggio!


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Gennaio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se è una questione di "messaggio" allora il vero genio è Mancini. Se l'allenatore del'Inter fosse stato zitto Sarri e la sua presunta omofobia (molto molto presunta) sarebbero rimaste circoscritte a lui e alla sua famiglia. Ora invece, grazie alla sua accusa pubblica, mezza Italia pare essersi riscoperta "omofoba"



Ho già risposto nell'altro post... Se nascondere le cose con la classica eleganza italiana un po' "mafiosetta" per voi è la soluzione mi sa che risolviamo poco


----------



## Aragorn (20 Gennaio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Ho già risposto nell'altro post... Se nascondere le cose con la classica eleganza italiana un po' "mafiosetta" per voi è la soluzione mi sa che risolviamo poco



Per me è un problema di cafoneria, per te di vera omofobia. Abbiamo due concezioni molto diverse dei fatti accaduti ieri sera, di conseguenza è normale che anche le relative soluzioni al problema siano discordi.


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Gennaio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Per me è un problema di cafoneria, per te di vera omofobia. Abbiamo due concezioni molto diverse dei fatti accaduti ieri sera, di conseguenza è normale che anche le relative soluzioni al problema siano discordi.



Sì, sì, io la penso così perché a mio modo di vedere se nella foga l'insulto che ti esce è "finocchio" e non magari "Testa di ca**o" (che è sbagliato comunque, ma non offende una categoria "vera e propria") è perché sei ignorante, non sto dicendo neanche che sia una cattiva persona, ma un'impostazione culturale retrograda, porta all'ignoranza, e quindi a questo, poi ovviamente siamo in Italia e l'unica cosa che ci piace è la polemica, non il problema vero, quindi domani non importerà più niente a nessuno


----------



## monkey (20 Gennaio 2016)

Siete fantastici.
Ora per combattere l'omofobia bisogna non parlarne.
Fantastico.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

io ci ho pensato bene e sto con sarri, basta con sta storia, fro.cio è un insulto che è sempre esistito magari sarà pure poco elegante ma sti gay hanno veramente rotto ma cosa vogliono?? allora se io dico a un uomo "sei una femminuccia" tutte le donne dovrebbero fare una rivolta contro di me perchè è lo stesso tipo di offesa..


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io ci ho pensato bene e sto con sarri, basta con sta storia, fro.cio è un insulto che è sempre esistito magari sarà pure poco elegante *ma sti gay hanno veramente rotto ma cosa vogliono?? *allora se io dico a un uomo "sei una femminuccia" tutte le donne dovrebbero fare una rivolta contro di me perchè è lo stesso tipo di offesa..



Scusa ma sto rotflando assai.


----------



## monkey (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ha prima mentito ("non ricordo"), poi minimizzato ("mi è scappato") ed infine peggiorato la situazione ("Ciò che si dice in campo deve rimanere in campo").

In più è recidivo ("Il calcio è diventato uno sport per f*").

Scuse false come giuda.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Gennaio 2016)

monkey ha scritto:


> Ha prima mentito ("non ricordo"), poi minimizzato ("mi è scappato") ed infine peggiorato la situazione ("Ciò che si dice in campo deve rimanere in campo").
> 
> In più è recidivo ("Il calcio è diventato uno sport per f*").
> 
> Scuse false come giuda.




Ergastolo!!!!!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

monkey ha scritto:


> Ha prima mentito ("non ricordo"), poi minimizzato ("mi è scappato") ed infine peggiorato la situazione ("Ciò che si dice in campo deve rimanere in campo").
> 
> In più è recidivo ("Il calcio è diventato uno sport per f*").
> 
> Scuse false come giuda.



se diceva uno sport per femminuccie era corretto..giusto??


----------



## alessandro77 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> Scusate ma che Mancini sia gay o meno, cosa cambia? L'insulto di Sarri sarebbe più o meno grave a seconda dell'orientamento sessuale di Mancini? Rimango basito.
> Sarri ha fatto una uscita infelicissima, punto e basta. Mancini ha fatto bene a indignarsi e a metterlo alla berlina, è un insulto inaccettabile.



concordo pienamente con te, anche se, unica cosa, è vero che in campo si sente ben di peggio per cui se tutti dovessero denunciare sempre le offese reciproche, non è più finita.. è triste, ma è così, poi, certo, in un paese omofobo come il nostro, è vero quell'insulto in questione è particolarmente odioso


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> concordo pienamente con te, anche se, unica cosa, è vero che in campo si sente ben di peggio per cui se tutti dovessero denunciare sempre le offese reciproche, non è più finita.. è triste, ma è così, poi, certo, in un paese omofobo come il nostro, è vero quell'insulto in questione è particolarmente odioso



sono d'accordo col fatto che è un insulto odioso e poco elegante, ma esagerare e fare diventare una battaglia sarri contro i gay lo trovo assurdo


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Gennaio 2016)

Reina ha dichiarato che c'è una sorta di regola non scritta in cui si dice che quello che accade in campo deve restare in campo. Cosa che noi tutti sappiamo eh. Però anche il buon Pepe Reina pareva molto deluso dal comportamento del ciuffetto. 
Io coi miei amici mi sfotto continuamente "Fro..o di M." ma proprio spesso. Ci prendiamo in giro di brutto. Eppure nessuno di noi è omofobo. Anzi, quando si parla seriamente li difendiamo anche i gay. Per me dire fro..o ad una persona è come dirgli Ebreo. È un insulto che va aldilà del razzismo. È un abitudine che si ha da sempre. Che sia giusta o meno poco importa. Anche dare del Borghese ad una persona delle volte può essere un bel insulto eh. Mo si gonfia tanto sta roba. Pare che in Italia ci sia ancora gente che non sa stare al mondo. Che non sa com'è il mondo. Ma la gente esce di casa?


----------



## vota DC (20 Gennaio 2016)

monkey ha scritto:


> Ha prima mentito ("non ricordo"), poi minimizzato ("mi è scappato") ed infine peggiorato la situazione ("Ciò che si dice in campo deve rimanere in campo").
> 
> In più è recidivo ("Il calcio è diventato uno sport per f*").
> 
> Scuse false come giuda.



In più ha associato l'omosessualità ad un'entità immonda e asessuata come Mancini.


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo col fatto che è un insulto odioso e poco elegante, ma esagerare e fare diventare una battaglia sarri contro i gay lo trovo assurdo



Qui nessuno ha fatto diventare una Battaglia Sarri contro i Gay, l'unica "battaglia" che dovrebbe esistere è Italia contro Xenofobia. Io non dico che Sarri sia necessariamente una brutta persona, dico semplicemente che diffondere attraverso i media una pensiero basato su un'educazione vecchia e xenofoba non sia propedeutico alla formazione di generazioni future che penseranno come te che "Fr*cio" così come "Ne*ro" quindi è un insulto che c'è sempre stato e deve continuare ad esserci. 
Poi ripeto, il problema non è dato dalla parola in se, ma dall'uso che se ne se fa, se io ironicamente dico "Ne*ro" ad un mio amico di colore con cui ho una confidenza e glielo dico senza dare un'accezione negativa alla parola ci mettiamo a ridere e tutto finisce lì. il problema cambia nel momento in cui lo usi come dispregiativo, perché non venitemi a raccontare che l'intento di Sarri non era di insultare.


----------



## Sanji (20 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Reina ha dichiarato che c'è una sorta di regola non scritta in cui si dice che quello che accade in campo deve restare in campo. Cosa che noi tutti sappiamo eh. Però anche il buon Pepe Reina pareva molto deluso dal comportamento del ciuffetto.
> Io coi miei amici mi sfotto continuamente "Fro..o di M." ma proprio spesso. Ci prendiamo in giro di brutto. Eppure nessuno di noi è omofobo. Anzi, quando si parla seriamente li difendiamo anche i gay. Per me dire fro..o ad una persona è come dirgli Ebreo. È un insulto che va aldilà del razzismo. È un abitudine che si ha da sempre. Che sia giusta o meno poco importa. Anche dare del Borghese ad una persona delle volte può essere un bel insulto eh. Mo si gonfia tanto sta roba. Pare che in Italia ci sia ancora gente che non sa stare al mondo. Che non sa com'è il mondo. Ma la gente esce di casa?



Ma sei per caso l'allenatore del Napoli?! Vi prendete in giro in uno stadio davanti a milioni di persone e telecamere?! 
Personalmente smetto di scrivere a riguardo perché mi sta solo facendo capire cosa c'è su questo forum...
E non penso mi andrà più condividere manco il pensiero più stupido sul Milan. 
Saluti


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Ma sei per caso l'allenatore del Napoli?! Vi prendete in giro in uno stadio davanti a milioni di persone e telecamere?!
> Personalmente smetto di scrivere a riguardo perché mi sta solo facendo capire cosa c'è su questo forum...
> E non penso mi andrà più condividere manco il pensiero più stupido sul Milan.
> Saluti



Tanti saluti. Sarri non ha dato del finocchio a Mancini perché è omofobo. Lo ha etichettato così perché intendeva definirlo come molliccio, senza spina dorsale. Mo si è montato il caso. Ma di che stai parlando? Non venire a fare il santo, che nessuno lo è. Tutti in momenti di rabbia abbiamo detto cose che non pensiamo, compreso tu che non sei di certo perfetto. L'ipocrisia lasciala a casa.


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Reina ha dichiarato che c'è una sorta di regola non scritta in cui si dice che quello che accade in campo deve restare in campo. Cosa che noi tutti sappiamo eh. Però anche il buon Pepe Reina pareva molto deluso dal comportamento del ciuffetto.
> Io coi miei amici mi sfotto continuamente "Fro..o di M." ma proprio spesso. Ci prendiamo in giro di brutto. Eppure nessuno di noi è omofobo. Anzi, quando si parla seriamente li difendiamo anche i gay. Per me dire fro..o ad una persona è come dirgli Ebreo. È un insulto che va aldilà del razzismo. È un abitudine che si ha da sempre. Che sia giusta o meno poco importa. Anche dare del Borghese ad una persona delle volte può essere un bel insulto eh. Mo si gonfia tanto sta roba. Pare che in Italia ci sia ancora gente che non sa stare al mondo. Che non sa com'è il mondo. Ma la gente esce di casa?



C'è una differenza abissale tra lo scherzo e l'insulto e tra le sedi in cui questo avviene, e secondo me è determinante. In Italia si discute su queste cose, prova a far fare la stessa cosa all'allenatore dell'Ajax o del Real Madrid e poi guarda se li fanno restare in panchina, giusto per vedere in quanti "sanno stare al mondo" fuori dall'Italia


----------



## Sanji (20 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Tanti saluti. Sarri non ha dato del finocchio a Mancini perché è omofobo. Lo ha etichettato così perché intendeva definirlo come molliccio, senza spina dorsale. Mo si è montato il caso. Ma di che stai parlando? Non venire a fare il santo, che nessuno lo è. Tutti in momenti di rabbia abbiamo detto cose che non pensiamo, compreso tu che non sei di certo perfetto. L'ipocrisia lasciala a casa.



Per fortuna ci sei tu che sai stare al mondo! Avrai visto solo il bel paese italiota dove quelli come voi la fanno da padroni.
Il si usa, il tutti fanno non è regola di vita ma la primordiale forma di ignoranza!


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Gennaio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> C'è una differenza abissale tra lo scherzo e l'insulto e tra le sedi in cui questo avviene, e secondo me è determinante. In Italia si discute su queste cose, prova a far fare la stessa cosa all'allenatore dell'Ajax o del Real Madrid e poi guarda se li fanno restare in panchina, giusto per vedere in quanti "sanno stare al mondo" fuori dall'Italia



Questa che all'estero sono più severi e bla blu bla è una bella leggenda. Se il real fosse primo bella liga e il suo allenatore fosse amato dalla squadra e dai propri tifosi come lo è Sarri, stai tranquillo che il Real lo difenderebbe a spada tratta! Idem per l'Ajax! Qua si sta facendo polemica per qualcosa di inutile.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Per fortuna ci sei tu che sai stare al mondo! Avrai visto solo il bel paese italiota dove quelli come voi la fanno da padroni.
> Il si usa, il tutti fanno non è regola di vita ma la primordiale forma di ignoranza!



Ma non te ne dovevi andare? Comunque convinto te che ho visto solo l'Italia convinti tutti. Ma per fortuna ci sei te che sei un santo e che non hai mai sbagliato. Di solito gli ipocriti stanno su pomeriggio 5 non in questo bel forum.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Premesso che per un interista, in quanto tale, qualsiasi altro epiteto dovrebbe essere inteso come lusingante, c'è da dire che che non c'era molto da nascondere comunque... Era successo un parapiglia in cui sia i cronisti a bordo campo che il quarto uomo avranno udito distintamente il tenore degli insulti, e se come pare scatterà la squalifica sarebbe tutto tornato a galla rapidamente.


----------



## Sanji (20 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma non te ne dovevi andare? Comunque convinto te che ho visto solo l'Italia convinti tutti. Ma per fortuna ci sei te che sei un santo e che non hai mai sbagliato. Di solito gli ipocriti stanno su pomeriggio 5 non in questo bel forum.



Sarri ha sbagliato?! Paga
Nessuno lo sta condannando alla sedia elettrica.

Si sta invece cercando di far capire ad omuncoli che lo difendono con giustificazioni ridicole altro.

Ma come ho scritto in precedenza è da Stupidi solo pensare di poter cambiare in un forum quella che per molti è tradizione e quasi il ricordare i bei tempi dove il mondo era più leggero e magari si deportavano e schiavizzavano i neri perché tutti facevano così anche mio nonno e il suo bis nonno...
Svegliatevi!!!!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Ecco che inizia la campagna contro Sarri che porterà ad una squalifica di svariati mesi e il crollo del Napoli per favorire la Giube


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Questa che all'estero sono più severi e bla blu bla è una bella leggenda. Se il real fosse primo bella liga e il suo allenatore fosse amato dalla squadra e dai propri tifosi come lo è Sarri, stai tranquillo che il Real lo difenderebbe a spada tratta! Idem per l'Ajax! Qua si sta facendo polemica per qualcosa di inutile.



No. Perché numero uno in Olanda o in Spagna nessun tifoso difenderebbe un'uscita del genere, numero due dovendo difendere un'immagine la dirigenza lo farebbe fuori senza battere ciglio.

Anzi ti porto anche un esempio pratico accaduto diversi anni fa negli States.
Un giocatore di Football americano, tale Mendenhall ha, a seguito della morte di Oussama Bin Laden, scritto un Tweet dove sostanzialmente lo difendeva. Sai cos'ha fatto il suo sponsor tecnico? gli ha rescisso il contratto in quanto troppo lontano dai principi etici della società. E questo è forte, molto forte. Tutto ciò può essere anche contestato eh, liberissimi. Ma dimostra che ogni tanto gli ideali sono più importanti dei risultati sportivi


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Sarri ha sbagliato?! Paga
> Nessuno lo sta condannando alla sedia elettrica.
> 
> Si sta invece cercando di far capire ad omuncoli che lo difendono con giustificazioni ridicole altro.
> ...



Per fortuna ci sei te ad alzare l'intelligenza media degli utenti del forum. Oh grazie per esser qui con noi unico essere intelligente del forum


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2016)

*L'Arcigay tuona:"Serve una punizione esemplare nei confronti di Sarri".*


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Gennaio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> No. Perché numero uno in Olanda o in Spagna nessun tifoso difenderebbe un'uscita del genere, numero due dovendo difendere un'immagine la dirigenza lo farebbe fuori senza battere ciglio.
> 
> Anzi ti porto anche un esempio pratico accaduto diversi anni fa negli States.
> Un giocatore di Football americano, tale Mendenhall ha, a seguito della morte di Oussama Bin Laden, scritto un Tweet dove sostanzialmente lo difendeva. Sai cos'ha fatto il suo sponsor tecnico? gli ha rescisso il contratto in quanto troppo lontano dai principi etici della società. E questo è forte, molto forte. Tutto ciò può essere anche contestato eh, liberissimi. Ma dimostra che ogni tanto gli ideali sono più importanti dei risultati sportivi



Sponsor tecnico è una cosa, squadra un'altra. La squadra lo ha fatto fuori? Gli ha rescisso il contratto? Credici che squadre che stanno per lottare per vincere campionato o Champions fanno fuori il proprio allenatore per una sfuriata a fine partita. Credici proprio!


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sponsor tecnico è una cosa, squadra un'altra. La squadra lo ha fatto fuori? Gli ha rescisso il contratto? Credici che squadre che stanno per lottare per vincere campionato o Champions fanno fuori il proprio allenatore per una sfuriata a fine partita. Credici proprio!



Con l'ignoranza non si discute. Arrivederci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'Arcigay tuona:"Serve una punizione esemplare nei confronti di Sarri".*



Pena di morte, con iniezione letale o sedia elettrica? Non so, ci dovrei pensare.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (20 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Reina ha dichiarato che c'è una sorta di regola non scritta in cui si dice che quello che accade in campo deve restare in campo. Cosa che noi tutti sappiamo eh. Però anche il buon Pepe Reina pareva molto deluso dal comportamento del ciuffetto.
> Io coi miei amici mi sfotto continuamente "Fro..o di M." ma proprio spesso. Ci prendiamo in giro di brutto. Eppure nessuno di noi è omofobo. Anzi, quando si parla seriamente li difendiamo anche i gay. Per me dire fro..o ad una persona è come dirgli Ebreo. È un insulto che va aldilà del razzismo. È un abitudine che si ha da sempre. Che sia giusta o meno poco importa. Anche dare del Borghese ad una persona delle volte può essere un bel insulto eh. Mo si gonfia tanto sta roba. Pare che in Italia ci sia ancora gente che non sa stare al mondo. Che non sa com'è il mondo. Ma la gente esce di casa?



Il fatto è che sarri non l'ha usato appunto scherzare con un amico ma x insultare un collega. E tra l'altro nn è la prima volta ma è pure recidivo. Sarri ha usato la parola finocchio come un termine dispregiativo. E dire che sono cose di campo e che tali devono rimanere è doppiamente sbagliato...! Se il calcio è diventato un mondo di ignoranti e scorretti questa è sicuramente una delle ragioni...!


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini già inchiodato dal suo passato, ci hanno messo 5 minuti perfino quelli di studio sport a trovare sue vecchie dichiarazioni in cui:

1- Difendeva Miha (si il nostro tecnico) che aveva offeso in campo Vieira con insulti razzisti, mancini stesso disse che *sono cose che si dicono in campo nella foga e devono rimanere lì*, non c'è razzismo

2 - Mancini che minimizza gli striscioni dei tifosi dell'inter su "Napoli f0gna d'Italia" definendoli di fatto una gogliardata di pochi tifosi che non deve penalizzare tutti

Capito il ciuffetto che coerente paladino della giustizia?..Studio sport in poche ore...se adesso andassero ad intervistare tutti i suoi ex compagni/allennatori/avversari etc. chissà quante ne avrà dette sto ipocritia


----------



## Doctore (20 Gennaio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> No. Perché numero uno in Olanda o in Spagna nessun tifoso difenderebbe un'uscita del genere, numero due dovendo difendere un'immagine la dirigenza lo farebbe fuori senza battere ciglio.
> 
> Anzi ti porto anche un esempio pratico accaduto diversi anni fa negli States.
> Un giocatore di Football americano, tale Mendenhall ha, a seguito della morte di Oussama Bin Laden, scritto un Tweet dove sostanzialmente lo difendeva. Sai cos'ha fatto il suo sponsor tecnico? gli ha rescisso il contratto in quanto troppo lontano dai principi etici della società. E questo è forte, molto forte. Tutto ciò può essere anche contestato eh, liberissimi. Ma dimostra che ogni tanto gli ideali sono più importanti dei risultati sportivi



Fantastico dare del ''******'' e inneggiare a osama sono la stessa cosa


----------



## gheorghehagi (20 Gennaio 2016)

2 bambini...sia sarri che mancini


----------



## gheorghehagi (20 Gennaio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Fantastico dare del ''******'' e inneggiare a osama sono la stessa cosa



Magari doveva fare l'esempio del patron dei clippers...


----------



## Sanji (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mancini già inchiodato dal suo passato, ci hanno messo 5 minuti perfino quelli di studio sport a trovare sue vecchie dichiarazioni in cui:
> 
> 1- Difendeva Miha (si il nostro tecnico) che aveva offeso in campo Vieira con insulti razzisti, mancini stesso disse che *sono cose che si dicono in campo nella foga e devono rimanere lì*, non c'è razzismo
> 
> ...



Mancini è maturato e cambiato molto da allora. 
Solo gli stupidi non cambiano idea.
E se Mancini è arrivato, dopo l'esperienza in Inghilterra, a pensarla in maniera diversa e denunciare tale comportamento il suo passato conta fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Gennaio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Fantastico dare del ''******'' e inneggiare a osama sono la stessa cosa


Per prima cosa, se vogliamo entrare nel dettaglio ha scritto che lui non riusciva a capire come fosse possibile festeggiare la morte di una persona che non hanno mai conosciuto direttamente. Non inneggiava a Bin Laden. Ma comunque ripeto per la centesima volta: un errore, piccolo o grande che sia è un errore, ed giusto che chi l'ha commesso paghi in proporzione alla gravità di tale errore. Non ho detto di togliere Sarri dal pianeta,ho detto che è giusto che paghi. Tutto qui, poi lui mi ha detto che una cosa del genere non sarebbe successa in nessuna parte del mondo e io gliel'ho dimostrato, NON HO PARAGONATO LE DUE COSE


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Sarri ha sbagliato?! Paga
> Nessuno lo sta condannando alla sedia elettrica.
> 
> Si sta invece cercando di far capire ad *omuncoli* che lo difendono con giustificazioni ridicole altro.
> ...



Al di là che ti qualifichi da solo dando del "omuncolo" a gente che nemmeno conosci, ma sei serio? cioè paragoni il difendere Sarri che in un momento di foga si lascia sfuggire un insulto gergale omofobo/razzista (cosa che nella vita avrà fatto probabilmente il 90% di chi ha fatto/guardato sport) con il giustificare lo schiavismo?

Preferisco cento volte gente genuina che si dice le cose in faccia da uomini e poi la chiudono li che i pagliacci che si insultano dandosi del Lei per sembrare eruditi e poi sotto sotto sono marci fino al midollo


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Mancini è maturato e cambiato molto da allora.
> Solo gli stupidi non cambiano idea.
> E se Mancini è arrivato, dopo l'esperienza in Inghilterra, a pensarla in maniera diversa e denunciare tale comportamento il suo passato conta fino ad un certo punto.



Eh certo..quando fa comodo si è tolleranti (con gli amici), quando fa stracomodo di diventa intransigenti...di solito sono i politici a comportarsi così..o gli ipocriti


----------



## Sanji (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Al di là che ti qualifichi da solo dando del "omuncolo" a gente che nemmeno conosci, ma sei serio? cioè paragoni il difendere Sarri che in un momento di foga si lascia sfuggire un insulto gergale omofobo/razzista (cosa che nella vita avrà fatto probabilmente il 90% di chi ha fatto/guardato sport) con il giustificare lo schiavismo?
> 
> Preferisco cento volte gente genuina che si dice le cose in faccia da uomini e poi la chiudono li che i pagliacci che si insultano dandosi del Lei per sembrare eruditi e poi sotto sotto sono marci fino al midollo



Tempo perso sarebbe tentare di scrivere una risposta.
Saluti


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Tempo perso sarebbe tentare di scrivere una risposta.
> Saluti



Per forza, hai fatto un esempio che è del tutto sballato, cosa vuoi rispondere? è come dire che chi cerca di giustificare il tabaccaio rapinato che uccide il ladro extracomunitario è un nazista al pari di chi considerava giusto mettere gli ebrei nelle camere a gas...


----------



## Sanji (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per forza, hai fatto un esempio che è del tutto sballato, cosa vuoi rispondere? è come dire che chi cerca di giustificare il tabaccaio rapinato che uccide il ladro extracomunitario è un nazista al pari di chi considerava giusto mettere gli ebrei nelle camere a gas...



Ho espresso più volte il mio parere e se ti interessa così tanto vai indietro con le pagine e leggi.

Con quell'esempio ho solo voluto porre l'attenzione su cose che nel tempo sono state considerate culturalmente giuste perché "si usava fare così", le stesse che a distanza di anni consideriamo sbagliatissime e quasi non ci capacitiamo di come possa essere successo.
Scusami se a te è arrivato altro. 

Contento ho perso altri 5 min per farti capire.
Ciao


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'Arcigay tuona:"Serve una punizione esemplare nei confronti di Sarri".*




Lo stanno letteralmente massacrando. Gli hanno consegnato il tapiro d'oro con l'accusa di omofobia.

Fossi in lui, me ne batterei il c... e, per provocare alla grande, direi:"Sì, sono omofobo. Problemi?"


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Ho espresso più volte il mio parere e se ti interessa così tanto vai indietro con le pagine e leggi.
> 
> Con quell'esempio ho solo voluto porre l'attenzione su cose che nel tempo sono state considerate culturalmente giuste perché "si usava fare così", le stesse che a distanza di anni consideriamo sbagliatissime e quasi non ci capacitiamo di come possa essere successo.
> Scusami se a te è arrivato altro.
> ...



Mi pare comunque un esempio eccessivo..Sarri ha solo usato un linguaggio volgare, non ha fatto del male a nessuno


----------



## Juve nel cuore (20 Gennaio 2016)

a me sembra assurdo giustificare una persona che usa quelle parole in termine dispregiativo. nn sto dicendo che si merita la gogna mediatica ma lasciare passare degli insulti omofobi come "cose da campo" e basta non esiste,perchè altrimenti la mentalità della gente nn crescerà mai...ma continuerà invece a crescere l'ignoranza...!

quello che ha sbagliato Mancini è stato denunciare il tutto in diretta TV strumentalizzando la vicenda x mettere pressione a una diretta concorrente in campionato.

se fosse andato a denunciare l'accaduto in FIGC e a deporre senza fare tutto questo rumore lo avrei veramente apprezzato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo stanno letteralmente massacrando. Gli hanno consegnato il tapiro d'oro con l'accusa di omofobia.
> 
> Fossi in lui, me ne batterei il c... e, per provocare alla grande, direi:"Sì, sono omofobo. Problemi?"



Figurati..lo costringeranno a scusarsi e umiliarsi pubblicamente..e verrà punito in modo pesantissimo
La cosa ridicola è che se ne fa una battaglia di omofobia e io sono stracertissimo che un tifoso del Napoli gay se ne frega alla grande e spera che non venga squalificato


----------



## monkey (20 Gennaio 2016)

Io spero che i commenti della maggior parte dei difensori di Sarri compreso quest'ultimo qua sopra siano di giovani immaturi vittime dell'ignoranza bigotta perche non mi capacito come nel 2016 in un paese moderno mi tocchi leggere frasi da secolo scorso.

Insultare con un insulto omofobo da allenatore un altro allenatore in un campo di Serie A NON È NÉ SARÀ MAI come prendersi per il culo fra amici in un ambiente privato.

Sarri ha sbagliato, ha tentato di giustificarsi in maniera controproducente e ora come da regolamento pagherà.

Oltre il regolamento c'è la moralità che cambia per ciascuno di noi. Per taluni sarà normale usare insulti omofobi per altri no. Potremo discuterne ma non ne uscirebbe nulla. 

Ma Sarri ha sbagliato e esattamente come io o voi dobbiamo pagare la multa quando infrangiamo il codice della strada (senza difenderci dicendo che lo fanno tutti) così dovrà fare lui.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2016)

monkey ha scritto:


> Io spero che i commenti della maggior parte dei difensori di Sarri compreso quest'ultimo qua sopra siano di giovani immaturi vittime dell'ignoranza bigotta perche non mi capacito come nel 2016 in un paese moderno mi tocchi leggere frasi da secolo scorso.
> 
> Insultare con un insulto omofobo da allenatore un altro allenatore in un campo di Serie A NON È NÉ SARÀ MAI come prendersi per il culo fra amici in un ambiente privato.
> 
> ...




Che paghi. Ma che paghino, però, anche tutti quelli che insultano i neri, gli albanesi, i tossici, gli scoppiati, gli invalidi, le mogli degli arbitri, etc etc.

Perchè, in caso contrario, parafrasando Orwell, significa che qualcuno è più uguale degli altri. E questa non è giustizia.


----------



## Sanji (20 Gennaio 2016)

monkey ha scritto:


> Io spero che i commenti della maggior parte dei difensori di Sarri compreso quest'ultimo qua sopra siano di giovani immaturi vittime dell'ignoranza bigotta perche non mi capacito come nel 2016 in un paese moderno mi tocchi leggere frasi da secolo scorso.
> 
> Insultare con un insulto omofobo da allenatore un altro allenatore in un campo di Serie A NON È NÉ SARÀ MAI come prendersi per il culo fra amici in un ambiente privato.
> 
> ...



Grande!


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Gennaio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Con l'ignoranza non si discute. Arrivederci.



Ciao ciao. Buona fortuna per pomeriggio 5


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che paghi. Ma che paghino, però, anche tutti quelli che insultano i neri, gli albanesi, i tossici, gli scoppiati, gli invalidi, le mogli degli arbitri, etc etc.
> 
> Perchè, in caso contrario, parafrasando Orwell, significa che qualcuno è più uguale degli altri. E questa non è giustizia.



bravissimo


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Gennaio 2016)

1. Sarri è un po' un sempliciotto e provinciale, imho non puoi apostrofare così violentemente un collega
2. Tra amici tutti noi ci diamo del ricchione e qualsivoglia, ma ragazzi, in un contesto professionale, ad alti livelli, direi che si potrebbe anche evitare
3. Mancini non l'ho mai visto così "social justice warrior"....è veramente maturato e cambiato dall'esperienza inglese?  Boh, magari ha sfruttato la palla al balzo per buttare un po' di letame su una squadra in lotta Champions (mettiamola così)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2016)

Capisco lo stress, ma a quei livelli non puoi dire certe cose.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Gennaio 2016)

A me la cosa che fa più schifo sono tutti questi moralisti che si credono intelligenti. Gente che si crede senza peccato. Questo mi fa schifo. Ha sbagliato lo abbiamo detto tutti, ma non si merita chissà quale sanzione. 4 mesi son follia. 5/6 partite ci stanno. Non di più. Ma tutti questi che parlano, che si indignano per una parola detta in un momento d'ira, chissà quante volte in situazioni anche serie hanno anch'esse sbagliato per poi scusarsi volendo il perdono. Gli ipocriti sono la razza più infima del pianeta terra. Più di omofobi e razzisti. Questo è il mio parere. Il signor Roberto Mancini ha detto qualcosa che doveva restare nel campo, ha parlato da femminuccia isterica di cose che dovevano restare lì in quel rettangolo. Si è mai eretto a paladino della Giustizia per un insulto razzista? Ha mai fatto scenate del genere per questo? No. Ma fa il casino solo perché gli hanno dato del finocchio. E sai che insulto poi! Figlio di p. Per esempio è molto peggio. Ma capisco che gli ipocriti ci marcino sopra a go-go con del becero buonismo da 4 soldi. La classica gente inutile che non sa stare al mondo. I classici personaggi che litigano col vicino e che poi lo denunciano per le parole dette, rovinando anche famiglie intere. Quelli da tolleranza zero, ma che non si guardano mai allo specchio senza sapere che loro fanno più schifo di quelli che insultano. Roberto Mancini è uno di questi. A me non fa schifo Sarri che ci mette la faccia e che chiede pure scusa. Mi fa questa gente qua, che si crede tanto sveglia ma che in realtà non lo è. Mi fa schifo chi ci marcia sopra per non so quale inutile e insignificante motivo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me la cosa che fa più schifo sono tutti questi moralisti che si credono intelligenti. Gente che si crede senza peccato. Questo mi fa schifo. Ha sbagliato lo abbiamo detto tutti, ma non si merita chissà quale sanzione. 4 mesi son follia. 5/6 partite ci stanno. Non di più. Ma tutti questi che parlano, che si indignano per una parola detta in un momento d'ira, chissà quante volte in situazioni anche serie hanno anch'esse sbagliato per poi scusarsi volendo il perdono. Gli ipocriti sono la razza più infima del pianeta terra. Più di omofobi e razzisti. Questo è il mio parere. Il signor Roberto Mancini ha detto qualcosa che doveva restare nel campo, ha parlato da femminuccia isterica di cose che dovevano restare lì in quel rettangolo. Si è mai eretto a paladino della Giustizia per un insulto razzista? Ha mai fatto scenate del genere per questo? No. Ma fa il casino solo perché gli hanno dato del finocchio. E sai che insulto poi! Figlio di p. Per esempio è molto peggio. Ma capisco che gli ipocriti ci marcino sopra a go-go con del becero buonismo da 4 soldi. La classica gente inutile che non sa stare al mondo. I classici personaggi che litigano col vicino e che poi lo denunciano per le parole dette, rovinando anche famiglie intere. Quelli da tolleranza zero, ma che non si guardano mai allo specchio senza sapere che loro fanno più schifo di quelli che insultano. Roberto Mancini è uno di questi. A me non fa schifo Sarri che ci mette la faccia e che chiede pure scusa. Mi fa questa gente qua, che si crede tanto sveglia ma che in realtà non lo è. Mi fa schifo chi ci marcia sopra per non so quale inutile e insignificante motivo.



quoto anche le virgole


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> La classica gente inutile che non sa stare al mondo. I classici personaggi che litigano col vicino e che poi lo denunciano per le parole dette, rovinando anche famiglie intere. Quelli da tolleranza zero, ma che non si guardano mai allo specchio senza sapere che loro fanno più schifo di quelli che insultano.


----------



## patriots88 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sarri sbaglia perchè a quel livello non puoi permetterti d'insultare un tuo collega tirando in ballo tra l'altro una tematica che di per sè divide e fa discutere molto già a livello nazionale.
dall'altra parte la reazione di mancini la trovo del tutto spropositata se non è interessato dall' insulto in sè.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che paghi. Ma che paghino, però, anche tutti quelli che insultano i neri, gli albanesi, i tossici, gli scoppiati, gli invalidi, le mogli degli arbitri, etc etc.
> 
> Perchè, in caso contrario, parafrasando Orwell, significa che qualcuno è più uguale degli altri. E questa non è giustizia.



. 
A questo punto, niente bestemmie in campo o insulti a membri della famiglia. 

Ah per la cronaca nono ho letto tutte queste difese nei confronti di delio rossi quando un certo Lljaic gli insultò il figlio disabile. Anzi si andò contro l'allenatore perché reagì in malo modo (sbagliando per carità).


----------



## prebozzio (20 Gennaio 2016)

Io vivo in Toscana e so bene come qui una bestemmia, anche di quelle lunghe e articolate, ed epiteti come "finocchio", "bischero", "grullo" o altro siano di uso quotidiano e leggero.
Sarri ha confermato ancora una volta di essere uno del popolo, nell'accezione più buona e pura possibile dell'espressione. 
Credo alla sua buona fede, credo alla sua non omofobia. Come chi bestemmia, e quando poi glielo fai notare si stupisce: "Chi? Io? Ma no, non volevo offendere..."

Io capisco Sarri, ma ora che la cosa è uscita non posso giustificarlo. Non si può passare sopra come se niente fosse.
"Sono cose di campo, ne succedono mille ogni giorno". E' una giustificazione? No, e tanto meno se diventa di dominio pubblico.
Che Sarri lo voglia o no, e credo di no, l'allenatore di una grande squadra come il Napoli è una persona famosa, di interesse pubblico, e in campo è niente popo' di meno che sul posto di lavoro. Questi personaggi vengono pagati molto profumatamente anche per reggere pressioni e stress. Un prof può dare del figlio di una meretrice a uno studente che lo esaspera? Il cameriere può mandare a quel paese un cliente antipatico? No, non possono. E Sarri non può dire una cosa del genere a Mancini.

A me nella vita non piace prendere posizioni troppo nette, perché come dice Aristotele la verità (spesso) sta nel mezzo.
Io non voglio crocifiggere Sarri né cavalcare l'indignazione, ma bisogna dare un segnale perché è triste che nel 2016 si usi ancora l'omosessualità come offesa. Come se un uomo a cui piacciono altri uomini, un uomo attratto sessualmente da altri uomini, fosse meno uomo di altri, meno coraggioso, meno deciso, meno rispettabile. 
Il problema non è essere omosessuali. Il problema è usare la presunta omosessualità come offesa.
Nella cultura di Sarri, nella cultura paesana e campagnola, essere omosessuali (o "finocchi") è un problema. Significa essere femminucce, non buoni per i lavori dei campi e non utili alla prosecuzione della famiglia (non avendo figli, non tramandano il cognome). 
Sarri poteva deridere Mancini per quel ciuffino da Fonzie, per il naso a pappagallo, per i suoi capricci, per il suo essere un allenatore viziato... ce n'erano di cose da dire.

Quindi: 
- Mancini ha rotto una sorta di regola implicita del calcio: quello che succede in campo resta in campo
- Sarri gli ha dato del finocchio in campo
- Sarri non può non essere squalificato.

Certo, il nostro è il campionato il cui presidente di Lega è tale Tavecchio che di gaffes razziste ne ha fatte eccome senza essere mai punito, quindi possiamo aspettarci di tutto.

E comunque, non sono così certo che una squalifica di Sarri romperebbe il meccanismo Napoli. Magari a lungo raggio sì, ma nel breve potrebbe dare nuove straordinarie motivazioni alla squadra, che si troverebbe a giocare sentendosi accerchiata dal sistema e per difendere l'onore dell'allenatore.
Basti pensare che abbiamo vinto un Mondiale mentre in Italia c'era Calciopoli...


----------



## wfiesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> .
> A questo punto, niente bestemmie in campo o insulti a membri della famiglia.
> 
> Ah per la cronaca nono ho letto tutte queste difese nei confronti di delio rossi quando un certo Lljaic gli insultò il figlio disabile. Anzi si andò contro l'allenatore perché reagì in malo modo (sbagliando per carità).



Sarri é primo in classifica davanti a rube e prescritti, è tutto nella normalitá del calcio italiano,a parti invertite sarebbe sempre sarri ad essere appeso al muro... 
[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] :discorso che non fa una piega il tuo, la penso allo stesso identico modo


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sarri mi è sempre sembrato una brava persona, anche acculturata, dalle sue interviste. Che abbia usato il termine con un fine discriminatorio o semplicemente offensivo in generale non è dato saperlo. Il fatto che l'abbia già usato in passato potrebbe indicare sia il primo motivo che il secondo. Sono più portato a pensare che l'abbia detto per il secondo motivo.
Capire quale di questi due motivi lo abbiano spinto a dire quelle cose è anche necessario per il giudice sportivo per comminare la sanzione (molto + pesante se viene considerato il carattere discriminatorio).
Per un motivo o per l'altro non avrebbe dovuto dirlo. Da persona acculturata qual è dovrebbe corregge il proprio vocabolario, perché pur stando su un campo da calcio, hai 30 telecamere che ti riprendono e in qualità di personaggio pubblico influenzi intere città (soprattutto se si considera un popolo come quello dei napoletani, che al primo attacco alzano le barricate).

Non può, in ogni caso, essere giustificato. Non si tratta di perbenismo e moralismo, non diciamo sciocchezze. Si tratta di civiltà. Altrimenti se vi incontro per strada comincio a chiamarvi nei peggio modi, e se vi incazzate vi dico che era uno scherzo.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Sarri non può e non deve permettersi di appellare un altro allenatore in quel modo.
> 
> La reazione di Mancini è giusta perché queste cose vanno denunciate e non tenute nascoste.
> 
> ...



quoto

Tavecchio, conoscendo il personaggio, darebbe ragione a Sarri..


----------



## kolao95 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini è lo stesso che dopo il "***** di m...." pronunciato da Mihajlovic a Vieira in un Lazio-Arsenal disse "sono cose di campo che possono succedere, ma finisce lì".
Per cui basta con questo perbenismo del c...o! Sarri ha sbagliato, va punito perché altrimenti si creerebbe un precedente, però se ne stanno sentendo di tutti i colori per una frase detta in un momento di nervosismo. Basta..


----------



## 666psycho (20 Gennaio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Qui nessuno ha fatto diventare una Battaglia Sarri contro i Gay, l'unica "battaglia" che dovrebbe esistere è Italia contro Xenofobia. Io non dico che Sarri sia necessariamente una brutta persona, dico semplicemente che diffondere attraverso i media una pensiero basato su un'educazione vecchia e xenofoba non sia propedeutico alla formazione di generazioni future che penseranno come te che "Fr*cio" così come "Ne*ro" quindi è un insulto che c'è sempre stato e deve continuare ad esserci.
> *Poi ripeto, il problema non è dato dalla parola in se, ma dall'uso che se ne se fa, se io ironicamente dico "Ne*ro" ad un mio amico di colore con cui ho una confidenza e glielo dico senza dare un'accezione negativa alla parola ci mettiamo a ridere e tutto finisce lì. il problema cambia nel momento in cui lo usi come dispregiativo, perché non venitemi a raccontare che l'intento di Sarri non era di insultare*.



quoto


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mancini è lo stesso che dopo il "***** di m...." pronunciato da Mihajlovic a Vieira in un Lazio-Arsenal disse "sono cose di campo che possono succedere, ma finisce lì".
> Per cui basta con questo perbenismo del c...o! Sarri ha sbagliato, *va punito perché altrimenti si creerebbe un precedente*, però se ne stanno sentendo di tutti i colori per una frase detta in un momento di nervosismo. Basta..



Il precedente si creerà così invece, adesso ogni volta che uno vuole fare il fetente alla prima parolaccia che sentirà volare in campo andrà a fare il fenomeno davanti alle telecamere..
Se Mancini non avesse montato la polemica tutto si sarebbe concluso con una lite tra tecnici..magari il ciuffo sperava con sto atteggiamento eroico di vedersi cancellata la giusta espulsione che si è preso...


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il precedente si creerà così invece, adesso ogni volta che uno vuole fare il fetente alla prima parolaccia che sentirà volare in campo andrà a fare il fenomeno davanti alle telecamere..
> Se Mancini non avesse montato la polemica tutto si sarebbe concluso con una lite tra tecnici..magari il ciuffo sperava con sto atteggiamento eroico di vedersi cancellata la giusta espulsione che si è preso...



esatto, poi tutti a farei i moralisti del cavolo, sarri ha sbagliato ma non ha ucciso nessuno, per lui dire quella parola è un insulto come sono tanti e anche secondo me, non capisco perchè questi gay devono essere una specie protetta, quasi intoccabile, allora quando si insultano i neri, gli handicappati e tutto il resto, mica interviene l'arcinero o l'arcihandicappato a mettere ancora benzina e a scatenare una guerra mediatica, che paese stupido che siamo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sarri mi è sempre sembrato una brava persona, anche acculturata, dalle sue interviste. Che abbia usato il termine con un fine discriminatorio o semplicemente offensivo in generale non è dato saperlo. Il fatto che l'abbia già usato in passato potrebbe indicare sia il primo motivo che il secondo. Sono più portato a pensare che l'abbia detto per il secondo motivo.
> Capire quale di questi due motivi lo abbiano spinto a dire quelle cose è anche necessario per il giudice sportivo per comminare la sanzione (molto + pesante se viene considerato il carattere discriminatorio).
> Per un motivo o per l'altro non avrebbe dovuto dirlo. Da persona acculturata qual è dovrebbe corregge il proprio vocabolario, perché pur stando su un campo da calcio, hai 30 telecamere che ti riprendono e in qualità di personaggio pubblico influenzi intere città (soprattutto se si considera un popolo come quello dei napoletani, che al primo attacco alzano le barricate).
> 
> Non può, in ogni caso, essere giustificato. Non si tratta di perbenismo e moralismo, non diciamo sciocchezze. Si tratta di civiltà. Altrimenti se vi incontro per strada comincio a chiamarvi nei peggio modi, e se vi incazzate vi dico che era uno scherzo.



con quel termine intendeva dire che mancini è una femminuccia che sta sempre a protestare, per questo ha usato quella parola mica per offendere tutti i gay del mondo..ha sbagliato, giusta una punizione naturalmente ma 4 mesi sono assurdi..


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Sportmediaset, per penna di Luca Budel, fa luce su un retroscena della prima esperienza interista di Mancini, quando dopo una squalifica per colpa di uno striscione con su scritto "Napoli fogna d'Italia", avrebbe commentato : “Era solo un sfottò come ce ne sono ogni domenica su tutti i campi. Non è stato bello leggere certe scritte, ma non si è trattato di una cosa così grave”.*


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> con quel termine intendeva dire che mancini è una femminuccia che sta sempre a protestare, per questo ha usato quella parola mica per offendere tutti i gay del mondo..ha sbagliato, giusta una punizione naturalmente ma 4 mesi sono assurdi..



Guarda che è quello che ho scritto. Ma allora lo chiamasse femminuccia, non fro---. Sei allenatore di una big della Serie A per dio, le tue parole il giorno dopo finiscono su tutti i giornali europei.
Non stiamo al baretto, o al campetto da calcetto dove uno scherza con gli amici. E' questione di educazione e di civiltà.

Sul "paese stupido che siamo" hai ragione, ma nell'altro senso. Vallo a dire sulla panchina della Premier una cosa del genere, poi vedi chi sono gli stupidi


----------



## Sherlocked (20 Gennaio 2016)

A Sarri andrebbe data una medaglia al valore.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Gennaio 2016)

_Il calcio è diventato uno sport per *****. Abbiamo subito il doppio dei falli, ma abbiamo avuto più gialli noi. E' uno sport di contatto e in Italia si fischia molto di più che in Inghilterra con interpretazione da omosessuali._

25 marzo 2014

sostenere che sarri non sia omofobo è mero negazionismo.


----------



## mr.wolf (20 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che paghi. Ma che paghino, però, anche tutti quelli che insultano i neri, gli albanesi, i tossici, gli scoppiati, gli invalidi, le mogli degli arbitri, etc etc.
> 
> Perchè, in caso contrario, parafrasando Orwell, significa che qualcuno è più uguale degli altri. E questa non è giustizia.


hai centrato il punto, qua c'è qualcuno che si è permesso di fare la classifica degli insulti come se ce ne fossero di più o meno gravi


----------



## prebozzio (20 Gennaio 2016)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> _Il calcio è diventato uno sport per *****. Abbiamo subito il doppio dei falli, ma abbiamo avuto più gialli noi. E' uno sport di contatto e in Italia si fischia molto di più che in Inghilterra con interpretazione da omosessuali._
> 
> 25 marzo 2014
> 
> sostenere che sarri non sia omofobo è mero negazionismo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> _Il calcio è diventato uno sport per *****. Abbiamo subito il doppio dei falli, ma abbiamo avuto più gialli noi. E' uno sport di contatto e in Italia si fischia molto di più che in Inghilterra con interpretazione da omosessuali._
> 
> 25 marzo 2014
> 
> sostenere che sarri non sia omofobo è mero negazionismo.



questa è gia una dichiarazione molto più grave


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Guarda che è quello che ho scritto. Ma allora lo chiamasse femminuccia, non fro---. Sei allenatore di una big della Serie A per dio, le tue parole il giorno dopo finiscono su tutti i giornali europei.
> Non stiamo al baretto, o al campetto da calcetto dove uno scherza con gli amici. E' questione di educazione e di civiltà.
> 
> Sul "paese stupido che siamo" hai ragione, ma nell'altro senso. Vallo a dire sulla panchina della Premier una cosa del genere, poi vedi chi sono gli stupidi



comunque io non riesco sempre a capire perchè femminuccia non è un offesa per le donne mentre l'altro termine è un offesa per i gay, ha sbagliato e deve pagare ma non capisco perchè ci si scandalizza cosi tanto


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (21 Gennaio 2016)

Io a caldo non ho ragionato.Il regolamento invece parla chiaro.
Quella di Sarri è un offesa e non discriminazione. 
La faccenda finisce qui.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> comunque io non riesco sempre a capire perchè femminuccia non è un offesa per le donne mentre l'altro termine è un offesa per i gay, ha sbagliato e deve pagare ma non capisco perchè ci si scandalizza cosi tanto



Che c'entra mò "femminuccia"?


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Che c'entra mò "femminuccia"?



paragoni un uomo a una donna...donna=razza inferiore..non è più o meno la stessa cosa?


----------

